# AUDI A4 VR6 TURBO - Now with 900+WHP



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II*

Just thought I would share some eye candy with forum members.As usual Javad & crew do amazing work and the following is testiment to that fact.....sell your supra and skyline.There is a new big boy in town!

_Quote, originally posted by *2931cc 24V Engine* »_
_*Project Specs:*_
*ENGINE:*
** Lower Half : The Block & Oiling system*
- BDF Block bored to 83mm + align honed Main's
- 83mm 9.0:1 JE Pistons 
- 90.3mm OEM Crankshaft
- 034 Motorsport Forged Rods + ARP bolts
- ARP Main studs
- 034 Motorsport ARP head studs
- 034 Motorsport Coated connecting rod & Main bearings
- 034 Motorsport VW Touareg modified oil pan 
- 034 Motorsport Custom 12-lb Aluminum Flywheel
- 034 Motorsport Custom starter Motor
** Upper Half : The Head*
- R32 Cylinder Head - Given 034 Motorsport Stage-3 porting Job
- Stock Intake Valves
- Stock Exhaust Valves
- 034 Motorsport High-Rate Valve spring & Ti Retainers
- OEM Lifters
- Techtonics Tuning 264/260 Camshafts

** Ignition,Turbo,Intake & Fueling System:*
- 034EFi Stage IIc SEM system +4Bar Map sensor
- (6) 034EFi HO Direct Fire Coils
- 034 Motorsport Plug Wires
- Garret GT4508R Turbocharger
- 034 Motorsport Tubular manifold 
- 034 Motorsport Oil + Coolant supply/return kit
- TiAL 44mm Wastegate
- TiAL 50mm Blow-Off Valve
- 034 Motorsport Custom intake manifold
- Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
- 034EFi VR6 Fuel Rails
- 034 Motorsport Fuel Pressure Regulator
- (6) PRIMARY - Seimens 630cc Injectors (stock location)
- (6) SECONDARY - RC Engineering 1000cc Injectors
- (2) Bosch 044 MS Fuel pumps



_Quote »_



(click images for larger resolution)




_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:46 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sick. Jealous.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

very nice 
whats that line in the trans for ?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

very, very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great looking set up


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (bjtgtr)*

B5RS4 transmissions have a built in oil cooler and pump.
Wiz, that setup looks sick!


_Modified by OGVW at 5:50 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

That is totally sweet!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_









group hug


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

more retardedness... LOVE IT!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Big Things








Can't wait to see what kind of #s it puts down
What will it be revving to?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (sp_golf)*

looks great wiz,
finally breaking into the 11's???







j/k


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
finally breaking into the 11's???







j/k

12's yo!


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

now that is effin cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

OMFG


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (antichristonwheels)*

Thats a clean setup, & holy **** that turbo is huge. What are you shooting for in power? 1000WHP?

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II ([email protected])*

Jesus Issam, you and 034efi are a really dangerous combination. AMAZING dude, i really got to get a ride in this when your done.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

carbon fenders eh 
you guys are ****ed


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mcdub)*


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~1600cc of fuel per slug, eh??
Are you planning to run this on straight Alcohol?

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Damn


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Sweet 24v breath so much better than the 12v


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

excessive in every way I love it


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

First 1200Hp 24v ??


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II ([email protected])*

Weak!







I would of used a GT55R








Its nice to see some cool builds going on with the B5's!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (slow85golf)*

incredible guys. incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_incredible guys. incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guys its really nice, but when are you all gonna build something really unique.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Must be nice to not have a budget.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

holy hell.
My jaw dropped to the top of my desk.
Very cool stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

im looking forward to se some numbers on this setup.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i tried the gt 4508 on my vr6 12v=boost wery late..but the 24v flows a lot better.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (VR6-GT42RS)*









dood, that turbo is so huge, you need to install it with an engine hoist! Sick stuff, can't wait to see the vids!


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (VRsixty)*

this thing is gonna be sick.............can't wait to see the result.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

900 WHP here we come 
good luck on ur built


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_900 WHP here we come 
good luck on ur built 

i think 900whp is an understatement, they could make that with a 40R. Ithink were looking into the 1000whp and up category here


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_900 WHP here we come 
good luck on ur built 

If they only wanted 900whp they could have gone with a 4202.
Not sure I understand the "sell your supra" line. This car is gonna be sick for sure, but won't touch what a Supra is capable of IMO.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Fastest supra built is like 1200 wheel isn't it? This could come damn close.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

well considering this car ran 10.9 at 134 on street tires on a hot day and less than ideal track conditions on the old setup with only 700ish whp i think saying this car is greater than a supra is true.
i mean, over 1000whp + AWD








thats gonna be a sick nasty car


_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 5:18 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Fastest supra built is like 1200 wheel isn't it? This could come damn close.

i believe theres been 1500hp supras before
but traction owns them


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Not sure I understand the "sell your supra" line...

I believe the concept is — they will be able to match the performance of the Supra and look better doing it, that's all. Do you realize how far Vr6 performance will have come if they can match/equal/better the HP of similarly modified Supras?
Dubbers will be able to rejoice and Supra owners will take notice, some of them might even sell there shizz and look into commissioning the ultimate sleeper.
My guess for HP numbers — 1270Whp +/- 30
My concern for this build is drive train.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_well considering this car ran 10.9 at 134 on street tires on a hot day and less than ideal track conditions on the old setup with only 700ish whp i think saying this car is greater than a supra is true.
i mean, over 1000whp + AWD








thats gonna be a sick nasty car

_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 5:18 PM 8-28-2008_

Evo IX's are running low 11's and even high 10's on the stock turbo. Evo's are also running low 9's on 35R's. 
This car needs to be running into the 8's to say sell your Supra. Going from high 10's to high 8's is a huuuuuge leap.
Having the 24v head is going to be a huge help, but how high can you rev a built 24v head?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I did notice in the more recent shoot outs running the A4, they had dialed the power down some.
Any reason they turned the boost down? Reliablity issues?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*

I love how in the 2nd picture the turbo is being lowerd in the engine bay with a chain hoist







Now thats bad ass.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_but won't touch what a Supra is capable of IMO.

Only way to find out is by doing it rather than saying "it cant be done".
Dont see why it cant touch a Supra since they are both running the similar displacement.
Thanks for all the positive comments.You guys should email javad and let him know ([email protected])
Now who wants a crate motor?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Having the 24v head is going to be a huge help, but how high can you rev a built 24v head?

youd be very surprised how high you can rev to...i rev to 8k stock valvetrain stock head so0o....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Evo IX's are running low 11's and even high 10's on the stock turbo. Evo's are also running low 9's on 35R's

did anyone say anything about an Evo?


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

looks hot i was think the same idea


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I mean i love vw/audi's if not i would not be helping chris with his build but come on these supra guys have it made in the shade! Trust me there is nothing I want more than for a vw/audi to be doing what the supras are doing at the track!

_Modified by B5Bombers at 8:33 PM 8-28-2008_


_Modified by B5Bombers at 8:34 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Btw 
there is a 950Whp A4 here in sweden.
9,6ish with 162mph









But he switched turbo and now got serious trouble to lauch but it shall be cool to compare your car vs his.
He put the Inline 5cyl 20v into it


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (B5Bombers)*

This car is a sleeper the MKIV Supra is pure sex on wheels to me. 5.2 0-60 stock from a car that came out in 93 is still pretty amazing. The A4 we have here would be the ultimate sleeper for anyone to ever come across. Makes me wish I had the money to do something like this. So as it goes for me this A4=bad ass sleper MKIV Supra Sex on Wheels. GT-R34 subtle Japanese Muscle.
Yeah no one mentioned a GT-R34 just thought I'd pipe up with that. So to the creator what times do you expect with this beast? I believe a nice set of custom cams maybe from John Dougherty after the flow of the head was measure would be a great compliment to this build. Good luck none the less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Btw 
there is a 950Whp A4 here in sweden.
9,6ish with 162mph









But he switched turbo and now got serious trouble to lauch but it shall be cool to compare your car vs his.
He put the Inline 5cyl 20v into it

Jesus, that is a serious trap speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

the old s4 in sweden ran 9.22 with 5cyl 20v..


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Only way to find out is by doing it rather than saying "it cant be done".
Dont see why it cant touch a Supra since they are both running the similar displacement.
Thanks for all the positive comments.You guys should email javad and let him know ([email protected])
Now who wants a crate motor?









love the 'can do' attitude





















keep up the good work!... and the pics


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

VR6 A4 = one of the most amazing VAG setups EVER (IMHO)


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

1500+ WHP http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs1dp37WqqM http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=KFuAyXrfofo


_Modified by benzivr6 at 7:17 AM 8-30-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

what kind of tranny do those guys use?
torqueflite, c4, th400?
i know its auto, but it seems that its a 2 speed


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Mostly 2 speed Freddy Brown trannies, W/ Trans brake


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

you guys are also forgetting that this car does road courses also.
those built 1/4 mile supras dont do road courses too. not that ive seen.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

No one whear a cape near that thing when it's running!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_gpPbpONK4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by elRey at 6:35 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_the old s4 in sweden ran 9.22 with 5cyl 20v..

i wish bot the new owner and Jens woudl keep em more stealth








Both cars are brutal but the new åhlman A4 and with Issams new A4 it will be cool to see whats the best setup.
5cyl 20v 2.3L vs 3.0l 24v







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill guess we need to wait for the next summer to get the right setup on both cars


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (zornig)*

All i can say is wow and i am watching this lol.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Only way to find out is by doing it rather than saying "it cant be done".
Dont see why it cant touch a Supra since they are both running the similar displacement.
Thanks for all the positive comments.You guys should email javad and let him know ([email protected])
Now who wants a crate motor?










Correct...The Advantage the supra has is ...Age....The longer something is around the more time there is for people to try different builds..to find what works and what doesn't.....It's Evolution.....Look at any popular drag race engine.....Like a Stupid small block Chevy....I'm sure in 1955 they had no idea where that design would end up.....
With time and testing new limits will be found..through trial and error....
Nothing ventured nothing gained.....
People need to get there head out of the internets...and build cars....and as Stated...not just say it cant be done .....Now grab tools and get to work people


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

hi.. i see you will use 034 Motorsport High-Rate Valve spring ..but i can not find them on the site..???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what kind of tranny do those guys use?
torqueflite, c4, th400?
i know its auto, but it seems that its a 2 speed









6-speed 01E Manual Gearbox.
Same gearbox you will find in a 2002 Audi S4.Its amazing when you can take a gearbox built for a 275hp engine and throw 1000+hp @ it.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_hi.. i see you will use 034 Motorsport High-Rate Valve spring ..but i can not find them on the site..???

Prototypes right now.Not releasing until testing has been fully done.Send me a PM.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
6-speed 01E Manual Gearbox.
Same gearbox you will find in a 2002 Audi S4.Its amazing when you can take a gearbox built for a 275hp engine and throw 1000+hp @ it.

Thats crazy they can handle that much power, but i was referring to the tranny on the supra, because it seemed like it was a 2 speed bc it didnt sound like it shifted


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Issam, it looks slow....















but really folks, is he buildin a drag only car, like some of us (me x 2)? nope. is he/034 pioneering something new? surely they are. this car runs Time Attack, as well as drag race. 
sure the supra DRAG CARS can achieve 8 sec 1/4's with 1.3x 60' times, but can they run a road course and do anything at all? 
i love the video of this car running around a corner, breaking all four loose, and rolling straight the f**k out with it spinning tires for a good distance.... 
really looking good Issam. hopefully people respect and appreciate what you are doing for the community here..... i know i do.










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:35 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re:*








BULLT' BULLLT'











_Modified by fourthchirpin at 9:06 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I have always dreamed of a huge hp vag setup that could maybe put the power to the ground. Im sure 034 can make it happen. I definitely want to do a VR a4 someday.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_I definitely want to do a VR a4 someday.

2009 will see many surface as old audi's become cheaper and old school enthusiast leave the immature scenes and move into the more mature scenes.
The newer the car,the less outside the box thinking you get.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re:*

in to see some numbers and see how she spools that puppy up


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

^agreed. Im really reconsidering how far I want to go with my mk3 Vr....maybe I hold off on the turbo setup I've already got fully planned out, and find an a4 or s4. Im currently pondering a nogaro blue s4 with a 24v VR and a BIG turbo.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

how about an update Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (BakBer)*

my buddy has a s/c audi a4 an has had nothing but engine issues with it. the first build up of this car has got him thinkin vr conversion an big arse turbo...you guys are definatly changing the way most folks look at the a4 chassis an the vr motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_my buddy has a s/c audi a4 an has had nothing but engine issues with it. the first build up of this car has got him thinkin vr conversion an big arse turbo...you guys are definatly changing the way most folks look at the a4 chassis an the vr motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I want people to start saving those 4000S's
They are itching for VR6's
I cant wait to get my hands on a used/rolled B8 A5/S5 coupe....oh boy


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

that's funny...i was just thinkin if i can't sell mine then ill be snaggin up a vr for it...hmmmm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_that's funny...i was just thinkin if i can't sell mine then ill be snaggin up a vr for it...hmmmm









Sell?
Dont be silly....
New pics:


----------



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

OMFG!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (corona fr)*

those side pipes are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

****ing sick, i was waiting for this phase of the build.
i too have plans in the future when i can have the space/time to build a car to build an Audi with a VR6. Its been a dream since i first heard the idea of it...much more after seeing 034's car and it becoming reality twice with the b5's


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

can anyone say turbo lag?
what kind of numbers is this gong to put down
we gotta see a dyno


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (glimark)*

Uhhh, why not use this engine for the Castrol Top Shop Challenge?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Uhhh, why not use this engine for the Castrol Top Shop Challenge?

Javad has more experience with the inline-5 motor. Everything VR6 that is being developed is only 2 years old vs 10+ on the inline-5.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Javad has more experience with the inline-5 motor. Everything VR6 that is being developed is only 2 years old vs 10+ on the inline-5.

Makes perfect sence. Plus isnt 034 part of the engine code of the 5 cyl. audi engine or something?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_ Im currently pondering a nogaro blue s4 with a 24v VR and a BIG turbo.

me too, i am shopping for one with a blown motor now


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
me too, i am shopping for one with a blown motor now









IM sent


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

wow awsome build








definitly have to keep an eye on how those valve spring work out. reving past 8grand would be awsome


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 6:24 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sell?
Dont be silly....
New pics:

































The ironing board on the trunk kinda hurts my eyes








Boobies on the car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

its a race car that wing is likely very functional, and extremely common


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_its a race car that wing is likely very functional, and extremely common 

I know


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

WOW i think this would be a great conversion for my audi 90 coupe lol. Sick conversion by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (mocas)*

Anyone looked at the prices of a b5rs4 lately? A 2000 usually goes for around 20k(saw a stage 3 today on audi forums with lots of work for 20k)- well here's the answer to that
The Audi b5 rs4 shares its platform with a b5 passat- 2000 and earlier...Some passat b5's came with 4 wheel drive- just looked at one of those for 4500 that has 4 motion and a vr6. That would be the ultimate conversion for the money- not quite as nice looking as the audi but it would be a sleeper alright...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (kurty85)*

Yet for that amount of money it would cost for that conversion if you put that money into the RS4 engine you would see much higher numbers before you even slapped a big turbo on to the VR6 you just put into the RS4 body. Or did I totally mis-understand what you were trying to say and come off looking like a jack ass if so sorry about that.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_ That would be the ultimate conversion for the money- not quite as nice looking as the audi but it would be a sleeper alright...

A 4-motion passat WAGON is next in line with a full R32 harness and ecu transplant.
I am going for the cover of PVW this time around.Slap on some Bentley wheels and skip across town


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A 4-motion passat *WAGON* is next in line with a full R32 harness and ecu transplant.
I am going for the cover of PVW this time around.Slap on some Bentley wheels and skip across town









Stop! You had me at 'WAGON'.
.
.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

YES YES Y-E-S !!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Stop! You had me at 'WAGON'.
.
.









Sorry...I meant "Variant"









_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_YES YES Y-E-S !!!

What happened to your MKII with the Mercedes-Benz wheels?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

What happened to your MKII with the Mercedes-Benz wheels?

I drive it daily silly goose (minus the benz wheel, they need rubber)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yalla more pics please!
Did just find this on the INA homepage
Is this Issam or is it Javad visiting INA Engineering?










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:37 AM 9-13-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II ([email protected])*

Is Issam Ali G


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*









Oh wow!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ryan Woon's Supra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
Fastest Skyline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_fARH4Velw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 

Although this project you are doing is awesome! 
It doesnt have the capacity to perform like these. 
I am awaiting to see what it does do though!











_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 12:33 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*

man, some people are too one demensioned. Those cars are bulit for "Only" straight line. I am betting on the folks involved to create one of the most balance and multi-functional cars EVA built.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_man, some people are too one demensioned. Those cars are bulit for "Only" straight line. I am betting on the folks involved to create one of the most balance and multi-functional cars EVA built. 

Clearly I stated this already. 
Even if they were going for straight line it wouldnt perform as well as those. 
I prefer a car that is diverse.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*

oh I don't know. If they were building a straight line car they would delete the AWD for a RWD setup and then utilize basically the same technology available to any RWD Drag car.
Weights are similar, power will be similar. Seems a little early in the process to discount the audi/vr combo. 034 hasn't failed much when they put their mind to something...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Even if they were going for straight line it wouldnt perform as well as those.

This is just the tip of the ice berg...just like anything else Javad or myself develop.
5 years ago Javad was making 290whp from a 10V turbo and people thought that was amazing meanwhile they STILL had 700whp skylines and such.
I actually heard a remark the other day that "if I want a powerful Audi I would buy a Mercedes-Benz with any AMG badge"








Reality is this,they are not that many tuner shops/engineering firms developing parts for high performance VW/Audi and what I do probably 0.000001% of the community will buy.Look @ the dry sump kits,they have been done for 2 months now and not a single person biting.Again with the dry sump VR6 pans,when it came time to man up and buy....everyone backed out.Some even asked "what is a dry sump".The goal of this thread is to show you what thinking outside the box brings.
Nothing more,nothing less....if we lose in the straights then we win in the corners.Drag racing is an overly expensive game that I will not play...not now and probably not ever.That skyline is running probably a $40,000US gearbox to run a 7s time.Study for a minute what $40,000 is...hell even $10,000!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Amen brotha


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (RipCity Euros)*

dry sump for a vr6.







How did I miss that. I will have to start looking for more info on that.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

My friend it's always the same, when me an Jan take the HARDCORE RABBIT to the State and run 9 sec. without ant trans. and an awesome reliability all the people was asking and when I put a price they all want to know every detail to try it. Because of reasons like that i left DRAG and is very,very dificult for me just went to a 1/4 event. Right now the Big issue is the Time Attack scene, forget about the clean look and put a big performance with a VW Logo on it. Let see what happen i expect to take my Time Attack GTI next year to the States and show to the World that a good tuned & drive FWD VW can be veryyyyyyy FAST.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_dry sump for a vr6.







How did I miss that. I will have to start looking for more info on that.

Dont bother looking,I black holed all the threads.If you want a dry sump pan it will be $700US.Let me know via pm....money talks


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok Thanks for the info


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is just the tip of the ice berg...just like anything else Javad or myself develop.
5 years ago Javad was making 290whp from a 10V turbo and people thought that was amazing meanwhile they STILL had 700whp skylines and such.
I actually heard a remark the other day that "if I want a powerful Audi I would buy a Mercedes-Benz with any AMG badge"








Reality is this,they are not that many tuner shops/engineering firms developing parts for high performance VW/Audi and what I do probably 0.000001% of the community will buy.Look @ the dry sump kits,they have been done for 2 months now and not a single person biting.Again with the dry sump VR6 pans,when it came time to man up and buy....everyone backed out.Some even asked "what is a dry sump".The goal of this thread is to show you what thinking outside the box brings.
Nothing more,nothing less....if we lose in the straights then we win in the corners.Drag racing is an overly expensive game that I will not play...not now and probably not ever.That skyline is running probably a $40,000US gearbox to run a 7s time.Study for a minute what $40,000 is...hell even $10,000!

I completely understand. 
Money aside. Japanese motors are just insane. 
Dont get me wrong. I am anticipating what this will do and am overly excited. But when people start saying to sell your skylines, etc. I just think its a little lame. 
You guys dont have to prove anything over Japanese cars and motors. 








And so if you are going for track racing what is with the extensive setup for? 
Maybe I am just missing something here. 
But the way things look to be going with this project is you are wanting MAD power. You cant use that mad power with corners. 
And $10,000 is nothing in the race world. Hell I dropped a little over $10,000 into my 1.8t Rabbit and I STILL needed about another 10K to get where I wanted it. So I know about the money scene. It is RIDICULOUS YES. BUT! As I am sure you know thats when sponsors come in handy.








Again, I might of missed something that was said, and I dont feel like reading all of the posts up to here.










_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 11:35 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

in all honesty. I would take a 24vT swapped b5 over a skyline any day. Hell, even a 12vt swapped b5. It all comes down to your roots. Mine, they are in VW and Audi, and I could care less about japanese cars. They just dont do it for me. Im set in stone that my next project will be a b5 a4 with a 12/ or 24v turbo. Althought I dont think I will have the beans for the gt45.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_ Althought I dont think I will have the beans for the gt45. 

Holset http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is just the tip of the ice berg...just like anything else Javad or myself develop.
5 years ago Javad was making 290whp from a 10V turbo and people thought that was amazing meanwhile they STILL had 700whp skylines and such.
I actually heard a remark the other day that "if I want a powerful Audi I would buy a Mercedes-Benz with any AMG badge"








Reality is this,they are not that many tuner shops/engineering firms developing parts for high performance VW/Audi and what I do probably 0.000001% of the community will buy.Look @ the dry sump kits,they have been done for 2 months now and not a single person biting.Again with the dry sump VR6 pans,when it came time to man up and buy....everyone backed out.Some even asked "what is a dry sump".The goal of this thread is to show you what thinking outside the box brings.
Nothing more,nothing less....if we lose in the straights then we win in the corners.Drag racing is an overly expensive game that I will not play...not now and probably not ever.That skyline is running probably a $40,000US gearbox to run a 7s time.Study for a minute what $40,000 is...hell even $10,000!

i know it's hard but the reality is that people who get a vw/audi they are soo behind on how to go fast yet they know every wheels et in the book. All it takes is a couple of people who show how ez it can be done and more and more people will start pushing the limits.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
i know it's hard but the reality is that people who get a vw/audi they are soo behind on how to go fast yet they know every wheels et in the book. All it takes is a couple of people who show how ez it can be done and more and more people will start pushing the limits.

Couldnt of said it better myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
i know it's hard but the reality is that people who get a vw/audi they are soo behind on how to go fast yet they know every wheels et in the book. All it takes is a couple of people who show how ez it can be done and more and more people will start pushing the limits.

Not so much that as it is the price for doing things with german cars and motors that is what holds people up. 
4G63'S, Honda Motors, skyline motors, etc, are a dime a dozen that parts are relatively cheaper than vw/audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
4G63'S, Honda Motors, skyline motors, etc, are a dime a dozen that parts are relatively cheaper than vw/audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wouldn't totally agree, look at what K20s are going for in the honda world, i think they are a bit overpriced for a 2l 4cyl mil but at the same time they are worth what someone will pay for them.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
I wouldn't totally agree, look at what K20s are going for in the honda world, i think they are a bit overpriced for a 2l 4cyl mil but at the same time they are worth what someone will pay for them.

Yeah how much older are the 4g63's, 2jz, b16, and b18 motors compared to the K20's?
Give the K20's a few more years and they will drop in price, As they are becoming more widely used. 
Its all about supply and demand.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*

VW motors are cheap!! Just look here in the classifieds. Used 500-1k VRs all day! 1.8Ts the same ALL DAY. Some enen complete swaps with tranny.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_VW motors are cheap!! Just look here in the classifieds. Used 500-1k VRs all day! 1.8Ts the same ALL DAY. Some enen complete swaps with tranny. 









Go do some pricing for after market parts, machine work, etc....
Especially for 24v's..... 

You will EASILY put $10,000 into a Vw setup to make it fast! 
About half of that will go into a 4G63, B16, B18 to make it equally as fast. 
I am not speaking out of experience here. 
I have built both Japanese and German motors through out my life. 
And all the time every time the Japanese motors cost less to build and some times have even more power in the end compared to a German Motor. 
It is just like Issam said, he could easily put $10,000 into a setup. Which I have accomplished and still needed another 10k. 


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 10:09 AM 9-16-2008_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_








Go do some pricing for after market parts, machine work, etc....
Especially for 24v's..... 

You will EASILY put $10,000 into a Vw setup to make it fast! 
About half of that will go into a 4G63, B16, B18 to make it equally as fast. 
I am not speaking out of experience here. 
I have built both Japanese and German motors through out my life. 
And all the time every time the Japanese motors cost less to build and some times have even more power in the end compared to a German Motor. 
It is just like Issam said, he could easily put $10,000 into a setup. Which I have accomplished and still needed another 10k. 


machining , parts, etc cost about the same for any type of motor. remember the kseries swap is still costing about 6-7k if you buy everything new for just the swap. kpro is about 1k, mount kit is like another 900, the motor goes for like 3-4k then all the lines. and if u pay somebody they charging you 1k for doing it. I know many people who have did a kswap for alot less doing everything them selves and getting used parts.
for the 24v people the swap isn't that much more for doing it. same mounts, u can use a many diff trannys, many diff shift box, the only real thing u have to pay for is the engine management. Iam surprised more people dont do this swap cuz it is clearly not as hard. 

people spend crazy amount of money doing wheels, paint, fender work, air bags, etc you name it. so it really is what ever you choose.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Yeah how much older are the 4g63's, 2jz, b16, and b18 motors compared to the K20's?
Give the K20's a few more years and they will drop in price, As they are becoming more widely used. 
Its all about supply and demand.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

look at how much a r32 went for before. 7-8k not people are selling complete motors for 5k. ive seen plenty of 24v 2.8's on here go for less then 3k. and for an 1.8t it's even better.


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 1:01 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
machining , parts, etc cost about the same for any type of motor. remember the kseries swap is still costing about 6-7k if you buy everything new for just the swap. kpro is about 1k, mount kit is like another 900, the motor goes for like 3-4k then all the lines. and if u pay somebody they charging you 1k for doing it. I know many people who have did a kswap for alot less doing everything them selves and getting used parts.
for the 24v people the swap isn't that much more for doing it. same mounts, u can use a many diff trannys, many diff shift box, the only real thing u have to pay for is the engine management. Iam surprised more people dont do this swap cuz it is clearly not as hard. 

people spend crazy amount of money doing wheels, paint, fender work, air bags, etc you name it. so it really is what ever you choose.
look at how much a r32 went for before. 7-8k not people are selling complete motors for 5k. ive seen plenty of 24v 2.8's on here go for less then 3k. and for an 1.8t it's even better.

_Modified by fourthchirpin at 1:01 PM 9-16-2008_

I wasnt meaning buying complete motors. I was talking about after market parts and work. 
And machine work isnt the same for all motors. 
You arent considering all the variables that go with doing machine work on motors and parts. 
dont know of any shop that has a standard machine work for ALL types of motors. 
Usually it is a standard price for a b16, or a 24v, or a 20v. 
And comparing shop work like what is going on with this current project here (like Issam said again) is a VERY SMALL percentage. 
There are far more shops doing more things with Japanese motors. 
Vw motors, arent that popular with going all out. 
Why? I dont know..... 
But it makes for some jaw dropping when you have it all done and are out driving! ! ! ! !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (1.8TRabbit)*

i agree that the k series swaps are just about as much as a vr6 swap was in 96. they are fairly new motors. the aftermarket is although insanely larger for the JDM market then is for the vw/audi market. 
they already have plug and play standalone ecu's for the k series, where as lugnutz tuning just released the plug and play standalone for the motronic ecu's. 
with the mk4 and mk5's came the real growth of the commercialized tuner "euro" scene. yes there were plenty of guys out there breaking boundrys and pushing limits before then, but the aftermarket was not nearly as large as it is today for the early model VAG cars.

unfortunatly the japanese tuner market has just been around alot longer in the u.s. then the german tuner market. americans were always facinated with high horse and big displacement. so only when the Japanese (no intent to affend) brought over the DATSUN and started racing in the same circuit as the american cars, and winning, did americans start to realize the potential these little tin cans had. and so came the JDM scene! 
my facts aren't perfect but you get the idea. just my 2cents.
p.s. i'm completely in love with this b5!!! your attitude and reasons for building it are the icing on the cake


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (WolfzGangVR6)*

can we drop all the import comparison BS talk, and get back to talking about how bad a s s Sammy's 24v setup is.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Wizard-of-OD, you are a sick b*stard! I like your style! The car is silly for sure. Nice to see someone taking the VR seriously. Where do i apply to turn wrenches with a guy pushing the limits of vw/audi tuning?







, Seriously though...








Keep up the good work sir, def. interested in the end result as the 12vt you guys had was no joke.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

Anyone interested in a dry sump oil pan for a VR6?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Anyone interested in a dry sump oil pan for a VR6?









you told people to PM you if they were. lol....


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

subscribed is all i can say! Makes my R32 seems like a joke


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*

How come you didn't go with a twin scroll manifold / turbo ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_How come you didn't go with a twin scroll manifold / turbo ? 

The gains from a twin scroll would be minimal.Besides I have never seen a proper Twin scroll set up done on a VR6.
Anyone want the 12V?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042307


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Anyone want the 12V?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042307

No, but I want MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
No, but I want MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!









Soon
Engine started tonight
Dyno pics and Video coming soon


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Soon
Engine started tonight
Dyno pics and Video coming soon


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*

500whp allready


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i would hope so


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The gains from a twin scroll would be minimal.Besides I have never seen a proper Twin scroll set up done on a VR6.

Hypocrite


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Hypocrite
















Its true though....you should see the products I want to develop.
...In time.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

well put


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (2doorV6)*

Okay, I think I speak for everybody when I saw you promised pictures and videos.
WHERE ARE THEY?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_subscribed is all i can say! Makes my R32 seems like a joke
















hows those pistons holding up


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Plug-and-Play 24v big turbo ECUs?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Okay, I think I speak for everybody when I saw you promised pictures and videos.
WHERE ARE THEY?

Cant share too much before the ETGP in a couple of days.Javad made some interesting discoveries with the VVT solenoids and he is going to to be doing a technical write up about it.Javad gained 140ft/lbs alone by playing around with the solenoids.
Any everyone thought Motronic was gods balls when it came to the R32.... 
When 034 finishes off the DBW application you are going to wish you didnt go Motec 
Stage III FTW








More pictures for the masses:
























Close up of the Intake Manifold








[email protected] is pretty much a CNC guru.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How far do you plan to rev this thing ?
is this full prep INA 24v R32 head ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How far do you plan to rev this thing ?
is this full prep INA 24v R32 head ?









Stage 3 porting job
Match ported flanges on both intake and exhaust manifold.Custom valve springs...the works.
The head I sold a couple of weeks ago had the exact same thing done to it.


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sick..... just f'ing sick man..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Lag)*

Just nuts! I remember when you were blowing up parts in your parking lot!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (CapeGLS)*

VIDEOS PLEASE


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

issam what are you doing with the cam adjust..?is this car running right now..?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_issam what are you doing with the cam adjust..?is this car running right now..?

The engine is running - yes
When Javad provides details about the VVT solenoids then I will post them up.The GP is weekend after next so we kinda want to keep things hush hush for now


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

okey..so right now are you not running with the cam adjust..?top power should be the same with out cam adjust if it works the same way as 1,8t and bmw..what is GP..?


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:06 AM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_okey..so right now are you not running with the cam adjust..?top power should be the same with out cam adjust if it works the same way as 1,8t and bmw..what is GP..?

The VVT? Yes it is being fully controlled by 034.Off @ idle and then switched on @ "X" rpm then shut off @ "Y" rpm similar to V-tec.
Define Top end power?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

okey you are running with the vvt..what i mean is that normaly you only see better results in the area up till the boost comes..better spool up..when you run with the vvt on(later off)..the highest numbers should be almost the the same without the vvt on, if the cams pos is 0. (0=cam specs at ot)when the vvt is off

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:52 AM 9-28-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:55 AM 9-28-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

any numbers so far..?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_any numbers so far..?

i dont think they're going to release anything until after the EuroTuner GP.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

okey..that s what GP stands for..i understand..


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stage 3 porting job
Match ported flanges on both intake and exhaust manifold.Custom valve springs...the works.
The head I sold a couple of weeks ago had the exact same thing done to it.









wonder how much power ill make with it then


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Soon
Engine started tonight
Dyno pics and Video coming soon









i like how you think!









can't wait


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

subscribed


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

how bout some dyno vids? you don't need to post the numbers yet.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_how bout some dyno vids? you don't need to post the numbers yet.

Nick, 
you arent the only one who has been begging for a video. 
I can understand the not wanting to post the numbers part, but let see some footage!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

moo


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_moo

x2


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll tune in for some video stuff when it becomes available.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

Random thought.....
Is that collector being so close to the valve cover going to cause any issues with the gasket heat cycling and leaking? It looks to me that regular rubber that close to that much heat may be a bad thing. I'd hate to see this thing up in flames due to a leaking valve cover gasket


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

updates with new software and updates with vids plz


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*

watching


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_how bout some dyno vids? you don't need to post the numbers yet.

700+awhp allready.
more to come...
Updates will be posted soon.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

X2,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
700+awhp allready.
more to come...
Updates will be posted soon.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
700+awhp allready.
more to come...
Updates will be posted soon.

Issam... You are like a news station with a huge story, *but a commercial break first, lol.* Let's get back to the news, please post some details. How much boost? How much lag? Did you need people to sit on the car to keep it from spinning all four? You know that kinda stuff...










_Modified by hypothetical at 5:37 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That turbo twin scroll?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

siiiiiiiiiiick
pg 6 pwn


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Murdoch)*

I'm sure this car needed quite a few straps, as I've seen evo's sliding around on the dyno with only 500AWHP. 
... so sweet


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Issam... You are like a news station with a huge story, *but a commercial break first, lol.* Let's get back to the news, please post some details. How much boost? How much lag? Did you need people to sit on the car to keep it from spinning all four? You know that kinda stuff...









Id post more details about the power and such but I am not allowed.Rules of Eurotuner GP and I am not going to break them.
With a turbocharger this large, 4 figure power numbers should be doable.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Id post more details about the power and such but I am not allowed.Rules of Eurotuner GP and I am not going to break them.
With a turbocharger this large, 4 figure power numbers should be doable.









You know I was just kidding around... 
4 figures on any motor is awesome, but a dub engine. I believe it will be a first... Sounds great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (hypothetical)*

this car should make 4 figure power numbers with this turbo on..we made [email protected],7bar on a bmw m50 with the same turbo on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (VR6-GT42RS)*

heard that the GP just happendd


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

oh good !! he is no longer bound by the rules !!! Let us see now...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

Stats! Now!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_oh good !! he is no longer bound by the rules !!! Let us see now...

well im not sure, just heard it aroundddddd


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_oh good !! he is no longer bound by the rules !!! Let us see now...

yes he is, they arent supposed to post anything until print.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
yes he is, they arent supposed to post anything until print.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The results are going to shock many.Thats all I can say for now...


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The results are going to shock many.Thats all I can say for now...

It's that bad?
(people will be shocked if it's not HUGE, they won't be shocked when it is)
-Emron


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*

so when will we find out (trying to figure out what to do with this 24v I have sitting on the engine stand in my garage







)


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (big byrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big byrd* »_so when will we find out (trying to figure out what to do with this 24v I have sitting on the engine stand in my garage







)

I'll tell you what to do with it. Put it in the back of a truck and drive to Martinsville, VA and take it to my parents. Then tell them to give it to their favorite son for Christmas.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

WE NEED NUMBERS! WE NEED NUMBERS! WE NEED NUMBERS!
Or at least a hint? some kind of puzzle or trivial question


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fugee)*

I'll be happy with just fresh pics


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*








can't wait to see the results. great build! I am a bit confused, is this GP a different event then the top shop thing in Euro Tuner. I thought 034 was building a 20v 5cyl. for that event?
Anyways the car is insane. pics and vids,, Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_







can't wait to see the results. great build! I am a bit confused, is this GP a different event then the top shop thing in Euro Tuner. I thought 034 was building a 20v 5cyl. for that event?
Anyways the car is insane. pics and vids,, Please!!!!!!!!

2 different events.
The engine build was for the Castrol Top shop challenge.This build was for the Eurotuner GP & more importantly the Redline Time attack which we won last year.
This year there is going to be some fierce competition coming from the Japanese though...


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
2 different events.
The engine build was for the Castrol Top shop challenge.This build was for the Eurotuner GP & more importantly the Redline Time attack which we won last year.
This year there is going to be some fierce competition coming from the Japanese though...


----------



## LB_vDub (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

Holy molly!!


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

To those of not in the loop, when will ET be printing this event? In other words, how long are we gonna have to wait? 
Awsome build


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LB_vDub)*

i just wanna know....4 digits???
just say yes or no and i can rest easy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

yes or no


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

isaam =


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
...the Redline Time attack which we won last year.
This year there is going to be some fierce competition coming from the Japanese though...

I saw the video from last year. It was a Point of View type of video. Who can link me to it?
EDIT: I found a video of a practice trial or something.


_Modified by Emron at 3:24 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_isaam =









BWAHHAHAA


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

MMmmmm boobies....mmmm Gt45....


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_yes or no










i officially hate you


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

updates?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

We will dance for dyno numbers


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

seriously, i check this thread multiple times a day.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

I want to see Phase III


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The results are going to shock many.Thats all I can say for now...

I respect that you have to go by the rules but can you at least tell us when you can tell us


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
I respect that you have to go by the rules but can you at least tell us when you can tell us









Of Course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

dammit i saw your name and the fact it was a new page and like freaked out lol


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

damn i just read on the 034 motorsport forum about it being able to have a 9k redline..
all i have to say is...holy ****
i can't even imagine what it must sound like!
I WANT 9K! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## HowardTheDuck (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

One R32 with a high red line might just work for me.


----------



## BoostedMK3VR (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (2doorV6)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q77w0kqqsjg


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (BoostedMK3VR)*








wait what...a video about an bmw?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
I WANT 9K! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









You **Should** be good for 8000, isnt that enough


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (BoostedMK3VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedMK3VR* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q77w0kqqsjg

Nasty
a VR6 will do this one day.
Have no fear...the future is bright.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
You **Should** be good for 8000, isnt that enough









yeah 8k is pretty cool...but 9k?! haha imagine getting to 10k?! 
check out this RB26 (i think) doing 10k...ridiculous.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaeNCn5P7Jg

i wanna build a head one day though and make one of these things really scream on the street







...lol i can dream


_Modified by L.I. Dan at 11:11 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

so...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_so...

x2 i am anxious


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

maybe in the mean time.. 
http://www.syntectopshopchalle....html


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_maybe in the mean time.. 
http://www.syntectopshopchalle....html

I casted my vote.
-Emron
EDIT:
I did a lot of reading at the syntec challenge website.
From what I gather, the test is out of 190 points.
30 points go to greatest HP:Liter
30 points go to best power curve
30 points go to best or highest build quality (who the judges like, basically--probably cosworth because they're a big name)
then 100 points goes to whichever motors don't blow up during the test.
Correct me if I'm wrong.
It seems that only one contestant can win the first 30 points, only one can win the second 30 points, only one can win third 30 points, and that each contestant can win the 100 points.
I think we have a good chance at winning the HP:Liter challenge.
The power curve will probably go to lowrider's V8.
The magazine with Cosworth is hoping that all other motors explode on the 100 points test because they're very confident that theirs won't.
Javad, we're counting on you to make this one last throughout the entire test--as you know, some are saying the Turbocharged was the wrong way to go for the 100-point portion.
What do you guys think?


_Modified by Emron at 6:44 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
Javad, we're counting on you to make this one last throughout the entire test--as you know, some are saying the Turbocharged was the wrong way to go for the 100-point portion.
What do you guys think?

_Modified by Emron at 6:44 PM 10-21-2008_

I've seen built 20v I5 audi's go a LONG time with a lot of boost on stock internals.My friend in bulgaria has over 250K km on his with just bearings , rings and the turbo been replaced...to say the car has seen some neglect would be a understatement (spent part of its life as a taxi in Varna)







Having driven it I would estimate it in the 450 chp range (no dyno available).
I dont know what it is but these motors love boost and live LONG lives.

They have been a mainstay in the European tuner scene for ages and a well tuned one will no doubt strike fear into any car with a M on it thats for sure








So imo no I dont think it was a bad direction to go in this event.

anyways wizard whats the date you can spill the beans ??????


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
I've seen built 20v I5 audi's go a LONG time with a lot of boost on stock internals.My friend in bulgaria has over 250K km on his with just bearings , rings and the turbo been replaced...to say the car has seen some neglect would be a understatement (spent part of its life as a taxi in Varna)







Having driven it I would estimate it in the 450 chp range (no dyno available).
I dont know what it is but these motors love boost and live LONG lives.

They have been a mainstay in the European tuner scene for ages and a well tuned one will no doubt strike fear into any car with a M on it thats for sure








So imo no I dont think it was a bad direction to go in this event.

anyways wizard whats the date you can spill the beans ??????
























what does a Audi 5cyl 20v have to do with a VW 6cyl 24v?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

weird... after all the reading on the castrol site, I thought I was reading about the motor being built here, even though I knew this was a VR6 and the one on the site is a 5 cylinder audi.
Where's the build thread for the other motor?


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_

what does a Audi 5cyl 20v have to do with a VW 6cyl 24v?









killing time talking about the I5 they did for the top shop challenge that someone posted a link too.....is all


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

littering and....?


----------



## rick the b00n (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_littering and....?

lol i just laughed for 10 mins.... well played sir


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (rick the b00n)*

who the hell acutally owns this car??
034?
or Issam??
or someone else??


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

At least make a vid of it blasting off from a standing start


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_who the hell acutally owns this car??
034?
or Issam??
or someone else??

I really do not see how knowing this information is going to help you but if you must know it is a joint project between 034 Motorsport & INA Engineering.It was a platform that was purchased in order to bring alot of *new* parts to the Audi/VW market.Not much more to it really...

_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
anyways wizard whats the date you can spill the beans?

Pretty much when the article gets published which should be the December 2008 issue.

_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_At least make a vid of it blasting off from a standing start









They will come








p.s. Foffa I need VR5 cams


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Issam wat the hell















All my friends think im bs'ing them that this car actually runs and does 4 digits








I thaught I would of had a vid weeks ago


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
All my friends think im bs'ing them that this car actually runs and does 4 digits









Hey you are going to get me in trouble...I never disclosed what it put down







(cough 4 figures cough)


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Hey you are going to get me in trouble...I never disclosed what it put down







(cough 4 figures cough)









Some people simply can't be trusted....















Hey you guys should offer rides in that beast for cash. I can't wait for some decent 4 wheel donut videos and the like. Normally I am pumped for the Holidays, but this year it more hoping December gets here just to find out how great a result was achieved.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti4psi (Oct 21, 2008)

Where are the dyno sheets? I bet this sounds absolutely incredible.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

put dahlback to shame


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can`t wait to see the outcome. nice work.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_put dahlback to shame

thats not hard to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I really do not see how knowing this information is going to help you but if you must know it is a joint project between 034 Motorsport & INA Engineering.It was a platform that was purchased in order to bring alot of *new* parts to the Audi/VW market.Not much more to it really...
Pretty much when the article gets published which should be the December 2008 issue.
They will come








p.s. Foffa I need VR5 cams









10v or 20v ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 20v ?

20V
what you got?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









20v VR5!
what are you guys doing with it!?
it's like the 24v's little brother haha
they sound nuts too


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
20v VR5!

Thinking of putting on a B6


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
thats not hard to do.
 zing!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thinking of putting on a B6









oh nice that should be fun! are you going to force feed it?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Hows the 01e holding up?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Do the rules allow for at least a sound clip?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_Hows the 01e holding up? 

Pretty good.
Would love to find an affordable dogbox kit though.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Pretty good.
Would love to find an affordable dogbox kit though.









I'd love to see a dyno sheet and a video


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (mcdub)*

That's not the same car that went to SEMA ??









1. AMS/Modified Mag 1035HP 2.0L Mitsu. 4G63 Turbo 421 points
2. G-Dimensions/Import Tuner 827HP 2.2L Nissan SR20 Turbo 356 points
Not sure how the rest placed but here is what we know:
• 034 Motorsports/Eurotuner 848HP 2.3L Audi 5cyl. Turbo
• Ace Machine/Lowrider Mag 1092HP 6.0L Chevy V-8 Twin Turbo
• Bisimoto ?? 2.2L Honda F22A N/A 
• Cosworth/Sport Compact Car 438HP 3.5L Nissan VQ V-6 N/A
• SP Engineering/Turbo Mag 966HP 2.5L Nissan RB26 Turbo


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

517.5hp per liter? Nice!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_That's not the same car that went to SEMA ??









1. AMS/Modified Mag 1035HP 2.0L Mitsu. 4G63 Turbo 421 points
2. G-Dimensions/Import Tuner 827HP 2.2L Nissan SR20 Turbo 356 points
Not sure how the rest placed but here is what we know:
• 034 Motorsports/Eurotuner 848HP 2.3L Audi 5cyl. Turbo
• Ace Machine/Lowrider Mag 1092HP 6.0L Chevy V-8 Twin Turbo
• Bisimoto ?? 2.2L Honda F22A N/A 
• Cosworth/Sport Compact Car 438HP 3.5L Nissan VQ V-6 N/A
• SP Engineering/Turbo Mag 966HP 2.5L Nissan RB26 Turbo


Thats the Castrol Top Shop Challenge.Good effort by 034 Motorsport...
Next year will be a 4 cylinder head with a nicer head.


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

??????


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats the Castrol Top Shop Challenge.Good effort by 034 Motorsport...
Next year will be a 4 cylinder head with a nicer head.









I just read that article today. Did you see the twin turbo big block? The AMS 4G was sick though!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I just read that article today. Did you see the twin turbo big block? The AMS 4G was sick though! 

where'd you read the artile? (what was it in--- not looking for an answer similar to, "on the toilet".
-Emron


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I just read that article today. Did you see the twin turbo big block? The AMS 4G was sick though! 

Here is a link to AMS's engine
http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/....html
Props to them for thinking outside of the box.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Here is a link to AMS's engine
http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/....html
Props to them for thinking outside of the box.

That is a SICK build.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

Sounds like they whipped together the tune tand manifold the nigh before the dyno







 sounds dumb to me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Sounds like they whipped together the tune tand manifold the nigh before the dyno







sounds dumb to me.

When you have 3 weeks to build a motor crunch time really gets on.034's motor was done between waterfest weekend & the end of July.


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

guess we have to wait a bit longer, December issue is out with just a preview of the GP


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (big byrd)*

So it anit so but from what I read on "Eurotuner" website it sounds like this motor blew up at the super lap challenge (THIS TOOK PLACE AFTER THE GP EVENT).







Anyone else read that or am I losing it.
Here's the link
http://blogs.eurotuner.com/634....html


_Modified by bjtgtr at 12:11 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

Posted the link above. That sucks if it's true. I hope Issam can chime in to shed some more light on what went wrong. They did however state that the car was the dyno champ so the #'s must have been big.


_Modified by bjtgtr at 12:14 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

Blew a Rod. Wow. Should have used integrated engineering rods


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

damn what a let down!! was hoping to see it up at the front of the pack








will they be running in the time attack series once the engine is fixed?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

BLEW A ROD!?








dyno king is not enough


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Well that article mentions the 06 car, and then said the next years car (which would be the 07 car) blew a rod. So it infact may be the 5-cyl motor, and not this one. Blagh it would be nice if we had some real updates so we didnt have to play the speculation game....


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Man, we should all just be happy this car has been built and we are in the know as much as possible. I am certain all involved are as impatient with the timeline as we are but if they want to be considered for future articles they have to play by the rules. If everyone knows before the article is published it will undoubtedly lower the stand sales for that issue, especially if there was a failure, which i doubt.
For some more inspiration here is a Twin Turbo R32 from europe. Many of you have probably already seen it but what the hell "We need a fix." lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA
24v Vr6 Turbos are making me slightly jealous, but only slightly...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

i watch that video so much, i love that car ahha its vicious


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_If everyone knows before the article is published it will undoubtedly lower the stand sales for that issue, especially if there was a failure, which i doubt.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last year @ the Eurotuner GP,all the results were posted on Audiworld before the issues hit the stand.Eurotuner is was not very happy about that.

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Blew a Rod. Wow. Should have used integrated engineering rods









Those would have broken @ 700awhp....would not have stood a chance.








Well I guess the cat is out the back if you read between the lines.Most powerful VW/Audi in North America (1000+chp) so everyone involved is pretty happy about that.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well I guess the cat is out the back if you read between the lines.Most powerful VW/Audi in North America (1000+chp) so everyone involved is pretty happy about that.









Legit


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

So, what rods are you using then? I have seen the IE rods myself and they look like they'd be pretty damn strong. How many chp is 700awhp? Would it be more than 800? I bet they'd survive that much.. I know they have very similar rods used in rather high power 1.8T cars, so hp&tq/rod on those get pretty high.
EDIT: so wait, which motor blew a rod? This one or last years?


_Modified by PhReE at 12:03 AM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_So, what rods are you using then? I have seen the IE rods myself and they look like they'd be pretty damn strong. How many chp is 700awhp? Would it be more than 800? I bet they'd survive that much.

IE = Eurospec = Eagle = Bildon = etc etc....
All are the same rod with a 5/16" or 3/8" ARP 2000 bolt just in a different box from the same place.Yes they are good but they have there limits.IMHO if you want to build a high performance VR6 then you have 2 options:
* Stock rods + ARP bolts for <500whp.This has been proven TIME AND TIME AGAIN.Stock rods are NOT that bad for a mediocre build,if this is where you want to use your H-beam forged rod for this then by all means go right ahead as it will work for you and it IS good insurance.Basically it boils down to economics.Do you take your free stock rod ,align bore it and install ARP bolts or do you throw them out and install a set of H-beam forged components.
* Pauter/Carillo for anything over 500whp....
people forget how long a VR6 rod really is.To build a 24V VR6 motor properly you are investing over 10,000US no 2 ways about it.Why look for the cheapest deal on rods?

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
I know they have very similar rods used in rather high power 1.8T cars, so hp&tq/rod on those get pretty high.

It really depends on the rod manufacturer.Ideally the rod bolt you want is a 7/16" bolt which only Pauter & Carillo offer.FWIW just to put this into context with respect to the stock rods Paul Calado made 507whp on stock ABA connecting rods.I made over 300whp on stock 3A/9A rods.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Kewl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I definitely see at least rod bolts in my future.


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
.Most powerful VW/Audi in North America (1000+chp) so everyone involved is pretty happy about that.









Congrats man!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lag)*

I look forwad to seeing this car back up and running ASAP so it can see it's full potenial. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guy's for the #'s it put down. Very impressive.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_So, what rods are you using then? I have seen the IE rods myself and they look like they'd be pretty damn strong. How many chp is 700awhp? Would it be more than 800? I bet they'd survive that much.. I know they have very similar rods used in rather high power 1.8T cars, so hp&tq/rod on those get pretty high.
EDIT: so wait, which motor blew a rod? This one or last years?

_Modified by PhReE at 12:03 AM 11-22-2008_

Sent you an IM regarding Issam and his opinion on IE rods.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

Hmmm there already has been a 1XXXwhp VR....I think you forgot of C&M Performances Race Jetta. [email protected] in the 1/4 mile. Fastest FWD VW.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

think it was 164 168mph saw a video of them making 789WHP


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_Hmmm there already has been a 1XXXwhp VR....I think you forgot of C&M Performances Race Jetta. [email protected] in the 1/4 mile. Fastest FWD VW.

You misread what he typed. He never said it was the first 1000+CHP VR, he said it was the most powerful 1000+Chp VR








iirc the old 2wheel drive record was 816Whp


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
You misread what he typed. He never said it was the first 1000+CHP VR, he said it was the most powerful 1000+Chp VR








iirc the old 2wheel drive record was 816Whp 










ill stand corrected.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Sent you an IM regarding Issam and his opinion on IE rods. 

Hi
I have a couple customers who run IE rods on 300-400whp 1.8T's with no issues but If you are going to give an opinion based on me then I would love to hear it since I do not recall having a conversation with you about the rods...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_This car is gonna be sick for sure, but won't touch what a Supra is capable of IMO.

Possibly true, but I'd bet a fully built VR can go into the 1500 HP range to compete with Supras. 
Cars like this are a reminder that it's a completely different world from the one we lived in just ten years ago. Giant turbo projects have proliferated in the past ten years or so. When I got out of high school, a nice, clean VTEC swap in a Civic was a fast car. Now you have to build this kind of stuff to be recognized.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

wow, i need to come into the Tech forum more often. this is where the "real" conversations are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see what becomes of this project


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Cars like this are a reminder that it's a completely different world from the one we lived in just ten years ago. Giant turbo projects have proliferated in the past ten years or so. When I got out of high school, a nice, clean VTEC swap in a Civic was a fast car. Now you have to build this kind of stuff to be recognized.









True that, the bar has been set amazingly high, and without some serious change or some serious sponsership making an name for yourself on this type of level is almost impossible. Like Isaam said, 10k for a serious vr build, thats just in motor not all the goodies that go around it, ie. managment, drivetrain, vehicle.... I think people over look what it takes to build such a car big time.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
True that, the bar has been set amazingly high, and without some serious change or some serious sponsership making an name for yourself on this type of level is almost impossible. Like Isaam said, 10k for a serious vr build, thats just in motor not all the goodies that go around it, ie. managment, drivetrain, vehicle.... I think people over look what it takes to build such a car big time.

and another 10k for the gearset


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
and another 10k for the gearset









Thank fully the 01E gearboxes are pretty solid in stock form.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thank fully the 01E gearboxes are pretty solid in stock form.

True that


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

OH THE IRONING


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*









Got a little box overnighted from Tial today
more fun tomorrow


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Twin sgrollllzzzzz


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

hi issam is it the new 38mm tial v-band..??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_hi issam is it the new 38mm tial v-band..??

Yes
I have 2 more extra ones in the same colour if you need a pair.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes
I have 2 more extra ones in the same colour if you need a pair.









Its about time!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

so i can some pics?new ones


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_so i can some pics?new ones

Eurotuner is on the shelves...Go get it!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

is it!? running there tomorrow!
but i still must know what you are doing now hha


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

whats the price of 2 * 38mm v-band tial..?silver..??


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Eurotuner is on the shelves...Go get it!









Saw it... Good stuff and great power... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a shame you guys couldn't take it down the 1/8th (no 1/4 mile like last year







) and see what she does


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
Saw it... Good stuff and great power... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a shame you guys couldn't take it down the 1/8th (no 1/4 mile like last year







) and see what she does

Who's gonna let the cat out the bag?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Who's gonna let the cat out the bag?

it was over 200Whp, but less than 10 000.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
it was over 200Whp, but less than 10 000.

























I tried to pick up a ET but no one had the new issue, the three stores i went to only had the old ish.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

picked it up today, well done guys at 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

blah, went to boarders last night, they didnt have it!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Barnes and noble carries it


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Who's gonna let the cat out the bag?

807.11whp 524.47wtq
100º F and 10% Humidity


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

@ what psi?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_@ what psi?

doesn't say


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
807.11whp 524.47wtq
100º F and 10% Humidity

Awhp and that was not the max psi that the GT45R could go to.Approx 1040chp.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

just please tell me that your going to keep pushing this motor to get 1000 chp


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

wats going on.
ridiculous,give me the car plz.
video plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Don't you think that's a lil optimistic? 200HP lost to the drivetrain? I know it's a 20% loss, but ehh
BTW NOT BAGGIN ON THE BUILD!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_just please tell me that your going to keep pushing this motor to get 1000 chp

Allready made that.Quattro 4WD != 02J/02A









_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Don't you think that's a lil optimistic? 200HP lost to the drivetrain? I know it's a 20% loss, but ehh 

Does not matter what I think...
Drivetrain loss could have been 1% (it is actually 22-25% depending on the dyno)....800awhp is not a small task.
The entire team set out with a couple of goals in mind and I think everyone involved achieved what they wanted to achieve.
* First VR6 mounted longitudinally in an Audi - Done
* First VAG car to win a major import competition - Done
* First VAG car (that we know of) to run a GT45R - Done
* First 2.8 (well 2.9 bored out BDF block) to break 1000hp - Done
So much Engineering went into this car it was not even funny.I am just proud to have been involved with it from the beginning but the time has come to move onto the other projects in my life.
* 2.4L V5 20V Turbo








* 2.2L I4 20V Turbo


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Do a redonks aba16vt


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats! now sell me the motor!


----------



## DumbGTI (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

This cars gonna suck. You should give it to me when it's done. KTHXBYE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

torque seems kinda low
any ideas why?
it always seems vrs make similar tq and ho


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Probably because they revved it out to 8,500-9,000 + rpm or so
EDIT: Actually (807 * 5252) / 524 = *8,088 rpm* (Assuming that TQ number is at peak rpm)


_Modified by PhReE at 11:42 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_Congrats! now sell me the motor!

Will be up for sale once the next project motor is done.Just like the 12V VR6 which went to a nice home.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
once the next project motor is done. 

Foffa stylez?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Foffa stylez?

We will see,
maybe I might go diesel....


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
We will see,
maybe I might go diesel....









Sweet... Diesel is the new "Black" or is that the **** that comes out of the exhaust... Whatever you freaks end up doing next I hope it is as full of firsts as this little project was.
807.11AWHp <------ That's big!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_torque seems kinda low
any ideas why?
it always seems vrs make similar tq and ho

Haven't seen a dyno sheet but I'm pretty sure its due to the late spooling turbo (GT45r) that doesn't hit till after the motor's "ideal" torque range


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Wow, is all can say about this project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 800+awhp is no slouch and I'm sure if these guys weren't moving on to the next project, it could go even higher.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:10 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
We will see,
maybe I might go diesel....









Come to Miami if you want to go Diesel








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qkxi7wOU5E


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Forget selling just the motor....sell the whole car!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
We will see,
maybe I might go diesel....









this is your car?


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Video kind sir??? A dyno sheet at least? Still cant get my hands on the new ET.







The car must sound nice.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Navydub* »_
What does making crank horsepower have anything to do with the weight of the car?
*1000BHP like he's aiming for is 770 wheel, which I dont think will be as hard for him as a lot of people are thinking.*
Fueling is the only real issue I can see. He shouldn't need "custom" rods. We're only talking 166hp per cylinder. Plenty of rod options available that will hold up to that power level.Especially when you figure there are guys who have made 500whp and up(650bhp) on stock rods.
I'd be more worried about the transmission holding together than anything else.









From http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...57375


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i went to both stores and couldn't find it yesterday
i was really hoping to see 1000awhp but i guess that's for another time


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_this is your car?

Joint project between INA & 034.

_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...57375

If it was so easy to do then everyone would be doing it.When you start building motors like these you really enter the realm of the unknown.Take whatever you know and throw it in the trash because it is not going to help you.Now that Javad knows I am sure the knowledge will trickle down to 034 customers and vortexers who ask questions.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I actually expected more. Meh good job.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Joint project between INA & 034.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still want to see a plot to help me understand the low torque


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
If it was so easy to do then everyone would be doing it.

Agreed, i dont know if you read that thread, but someone was basically saying that an R motor with cookie cutter pistons, rods, cast intake mani (HPA







), and log mani could easily make 1000 BHP with adequate fueling.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Agreed, i dont know if you read that thread, but someone was basically saying that an R motor with cookie cutter pistons, rods, cast intake mani (HPA







), and log mani could easily make 1000 BHP with adequate fueling.









HPA manifold was the biggest joke served to the MKIV R32/MKV R32 guys for years.I will let Scott continue this as he had a good time with Marcel


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

not the first vag car to run a gt45r.. i did that a long time ago on my 12v vr6..







btw congrats with the numbers my friend..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
HPA manifold was the biggest joke served to the MKIV R32/MKV R32 guys for years.I will let Scott continue this as he had a good time with Marcel









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_not the first vag car to run a gt45r.. i did that a long time ago on my 12v vr6..







btw congrats with the numbers my friend..

Im sure they are talking stateside


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Fugee)*

ok


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Numbers are nice, but i was expecting more.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

X2. but like a lot of other guys said, I think theres no dought it could do more.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Gimix)*

hmm, I woulda thought those numbers would be higher. Billy T accidentally made about 765 on a 12v with a GT42R, although they lifted early while it was still making power.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_hmm, I woulda thought those numbers would be higher. Billy T accidentally made about 765 on a 12v with a GT42R, although they lifted early while it was still making power.

This is not even half of what a GT45R can do....the limiting factor was NOT the turbo


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

dont ya love that? oh well just throw this this and this together and bam, automatic 1000hp...
if you think its like that, you obviously have never actually built a car for that sorta power


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_hmm, I woulda thought those numbers would be higher. Billy T accidentally made about 765 on a 12v with a GT42R, although they lifted early while it was still making power.

FWD though and on a Dynojet I believe... Not really comparable...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is not even half of what a GT45R can do....the limiting factor was NOT the turbo

I guess my point was that these numbers were probably attainable with a GT4202.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is not even half of what a GT45R can do....the limiting factor was NOT the turbo

What was the limiting factor?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
What was the limiting factor?

apparently the crank


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

I thought I heard it was the rods.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

the article in ET said it was a crank failure...just going by what was "officially" reported








(not saying ET is always technincally savy in their write-ups though hahaha!)


_Modified by -RalleyTuned- at 12:06 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Interesting. It would be nice if 034 would actually come out with info about this project instead of being so hush hush about it and getting all upset when people comment about it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Interesting. It would be nice if 034 would actually come out with info about this project instead of being so hush hush about it and getting all upset when people comment about it.









What info would you like? No one is being hush hush about anything.We can NOT disclose any information until it is published...it is that simple really.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

evo's make 800-1000awhp quite often, run 9s, use smaller turbos (42r) and have 2 less cylinders....just to put that out there...

I'm glad to see you guys doing this, but i'm not going to lie, I'm disappointed, I thought all the hype was that the car was going to be over a 1000hp at the wheels not the crank. You were being so secretive of all the results of the vehicle, and seemed that you wanted to put out max power, why would you dyno on a day with such high temps / humidity, why not wait for optimal weather for best results, and why not do several dyno sessions on different dynos to back up the numbers for everyone interested in the car ? 
I just feel there was sooooo much potential for this vehicle and you guys were using such a large turbo that is WELL CAPABLE of more than 1000BHP. It seems like you guys aren't pushing the limits of the setup.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

it was a challenge weekend, you dyno on the day you are set to dyno...








im sure that is not the last set of results you will ever see from the car


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_ You were being so secretive of all the results of the vehicle, and seemed that you wanted to put out max power, why would you dyno on a day with such high temps / humidity, why not wait for optimal weather for best results, and why not do several dyno sessions on different dynos to back up the numbers for everyone interested in the car ? 


ahhhh, because it was all done as part of the Eurotuner GP, which has a set schedule (and fuel ratings).


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_evo's make 800-1000awhp quite often, run 9s, use smaller turbos (42r) and have 2 less cylinders....just to put that out there...

I'm glad to see you guys doing this, but i'm not going to lie, I'm disappointed, I thought all the hype was that the car was going to be over a 1000hp at the wheels not the crank. You were being so secretive of all the results of the vehicle, and seemed that you wanted to put out max power, why would you dyno on a day with such high temps / humidity, why not wait for optimal weather for best results, and why not do several dyno sessions on different dynos to back up the numbers for everyone interested in the car ? 
I just feel there was sooooo much potential for this vehicle and you guys were using such a large turbo that is WELL CAPABLE of more than 1000BHP. It seems like you guys aren't pushing the limits of the setup. 

























You "talk no do" people are funny as hell. This is the FIRST major effort with a 24v Vr6 not the 1000th. You have no real context yet you can surmise so much. It was for a Magazine not for fun. The magazine chose the day, God chose the weather. 807AWHp in 100*F air is ****** ripping it and EVO owners in that range know it.
It was mentioned before the turbo was not the limitation. The article said they had a crank issue. They pushed the setup and found an issue. This BTW is a service to the rest of us wanting to know the limits. If there were 100 24vVr6-T pushing 900AWHp then it wouldn't be impressive, but there aren't. There isn't even one other one.... unless you're hiding one in your garage and just not telling us.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_evo's make 800-1000awhp quite often, run 9s, use smaller turbos (42r) and have 2 less cylinders....just to put that out there...

Evo's that make 800awhp behave like Kia Sorento's for the first 5500 rpm's....


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What info would you like? No one is being hush hush about anything.We can NOT disclose any information until it is published...it is that simple really.

I thought the magazine was out, and that meant the article was published. I apologize if that's not the case.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Evo's that make 800awhp behave like Kia Sorento's for the first 5500 rpm's....























Still havent been able to pick up the new ET.








Hate to see all the vortexperts hate'n. Its easy to sit behind a screen and hypothetically "build" a 1000hp build and sit there and monday morning QB. Lessons are expensive when your the only one building such a project. You think that set up is capable of more, open your pocket book and make it happen, see how far you get.


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Evo's that make 800awhp behave like Kia Sorento's for the first 5500 rpm's....

I know 2 guys with 42r evos here in Iowa, neither see boost till 7200 rpm, neither can keep it in the boost during a launch with launch control and one can't seem to run the motor longer than a month without blowing it up, the last motor was 1 week and 2 races later before he spun a rod bearing racing a gsxr1000 (he did still win though)


_Modified by traction at 4:29 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (traction)*

My $0.02
I think what is clear is that this car can make 800awhp on less than ideal conditions and limited R&D time, so it is safe to say the potential is there for this car to make whatever awhp meeting or beating all reasonable expectations out there.
People have to also remember that when you're making that much power, parts will tend to break, no matter even if they are the best parts that money could buy.
Sure, Evo's can make 800-1000awhp, but so can the 24v VR6, and that was just confirmed from the results of this project. 
Keep in mind, guys like AMS and Buscher have had a lot more R&D time and parts available to them and the 4G63 motor when compared to the BJS and BDF motor that was utilized here. These results are pretty damn good. 
I think what people should take away from this project is that it definitely raises the bar and expands the frontier for the 24v VR6 motor, from 500whp to 800awhp and still counting. At the end of the day, we all should thank INA and 034 for showing us what can really be achieved and once again make a contribution to the vw/audi community. Hats off to these guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

to the people who are disappointed.... ridiculous. 
i love that whenever a company/person makes a valiant effort to break records and find weak points on a platform that's never pushed to its limits, people just complain and say "an evo could do it without breaking a sweat.."
this is only true because the 4g63 has been out for a long ass time, and any weak points or parts needed to achieve X goal is already common knowledge. 
800awhp is a ****load of power, and i bet 98% of the people in here have no idea what it feels like, including myself.. But I can tell you that 600whp is scary, so 800whp is insane, and 1000whp, is doable, especially with such a capable turbo.. all the whiners need to man up and make something happen if 800hp isn't good enough.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I for one would love to see some video of this beast in action.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

ouch. looks like a touched a nerve in here eh boys ? 









... I did not know the specifics of everything, sorry i'm not up to date on my vortex "news". I didn't know there was a set dyno day for the magazine, nor did I know the mag was out forsale now. In addition, i'm not saying that this isn't a great achievement for the 24v. I was just under the impression in what had been said earlier in this thread that the car had put down over 1000awhp, but I must have mis-understood that, and it must have been 1000BHP. I was also under the impression that the block was a 3.0L but now I'm seeing it was a 2.9.

I also thought I read that 034/INA ... was moving on to other "projects"... and I thought that meant they weren't going to be pushing further with this car, and it made me a little upset. 
... i guess i was just wrong 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

you can't really compare evo's to these type of motors. it's all apples to oranges. 2 less cylinders, totally different power band, different head characteristics, etc. the closes engine you can compare the 24v to is to it's older brother the 12v since the block is basically the same.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_I for one would love to see some video of this beast in action.

X2


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
FWD though and on a Dynojet I believe... Not really comparable...


We would have to compare weight and 1/4 mile times if you want a true comparison... and Billy T is winning so far


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Evo's that make 800awhp behave like Kia Sorento's for the first 5500 rpm's....

Friend has an EVO with a 62mm turbo running [email protected] in a street car on E85 and isn't laggy at all. But the point is you cant compare an EVO head to a VW head... Yea it takes an EVO to boost 40psi to make these kinds of numbers but they make/handle them. They are just so much more efficient than VW's (just like Honda/Acura/Nissan) 
Now how much boost was thrown at this motor with the GT45r?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_






















Still havent been able to pick up the new ET.








Hate to see all the vortexperts hate'n. Its easy to sit behind a screen and hypothetically "build" a 1000hp build and sit there and monday morning QB. Lessons are expensive when your the only one building such a project. You think that set up is capable of more, open your pocket book and make it happen, see how far you get.























The reason there hasn't been any 1000HP 24v's is because all the tuners are charging an arm and leg for the parts and doing nothing to try new things or use different technology. I saw a build by a shop with pretty much no budget, trying to build a car that put down top power and pushed the envelope. I was impressed and was anxious to see someone actually do something that could really help the community as a whole. But now i realize all we got was a shop that was out there to say we did it first and now moving on to a new project. How the hell does that help the VW community? You want to prove something? Now that the competition is over, take the car and do what everyone wants to see, fix the crank issues or the fueling issues or whatever and push the motor to its edge. Find out the true capabilites of the 24v motor. Take the knowledge that you get from it and produce new parts that give people the ability to replicate what you have done. THEN you will be helping the VW community.
/rant off


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Wow I go to sleep and wake up to this? Oh well....

_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_was moving on to other "projects"... and I thought that meant they weren't going to be pushing further with this car, and it made me a little upset

Of course not! Javad will continue with the 24V motor until he breaks his goal of 1000+awhp.

_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_Yea it takes an EVO to boost 40psi to make these kinds of numbers but they make/handle them.

Little history about me:
I was HUGE into JDM's specifically 13B rotary engines and 4G63 from mitsubishi as well as SR20DET found in the Nissan Pulsar (a car that never came to the US).No body will EVER convince me that a Mitsubishi engine is stronger than a VAG engine....EVER.I have seen 4G63 blocks crack in half @ 400whp.
Now as for handling the power, one major advantage the 4G63 has over anything in our little community is that we have firms like Buscher and AMS that are constantly doing the footwork for there community.This is not a race to say "oh hey we did it first cool" and move on, we ARE pushing the limits of this engine but we can not disclose any information until it is published. It a cycle that you guys need to understand.I nor anyone from 034 said that we would not share the information...it will come like it has come in the past.
034 Motorsport's policy is pretty simple:
* Develop a product
* test said product
* record all testing data
* push product to its limit
* If product breaks then re-engineer product
* If product is fine after being pushed to its limit then package it and sell to the community *WHILE providing the data*.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
The reason there hasn't been any 1000HP 24v's is because all the tuners are charging an arm and leg for the parts and doing nothing to try new things or use different technology. 

Did you know that the 3.2 VR6 motor has been around for close to 8 years and the first set of aftermarket valves made for the 3.2 are in THIS motor?
It is a known fact that Volkswagen/Audi is about 10 years behind platform wise on the tuning scene.There are certain realities that some people need to face with respect to this community.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_But now i realize all we got was a shop that was out there to say we did it first and now moving on to a new project. How the hell does that help the VW community?

See my post above.
We have always helped out the VW community.No one can ever fault either Javad or myself of that.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Wow I go to sleep and wake up to this? Oh well....
Of course not! Javad will continue with the 24V motor until he breaks his goal of 1000+awhp.
Little history about me:
I was HUGE into JDM's specifically 13B rotary engines and 4G63 from mitsubishi as well as SR20DET found in the Nissan Pulsar (a car that never came to the US).No body will EVER convince me that a Mitsubishi engine is stronger than a VAG engine....EVER.I have seen 4G63 blocks crack in half @ 400whp.
Now as for handling the power, one major advantage the 4G63 has over anything in our little community is that we have firms like Buscher and AMS that are constantly doing the footwork for there community.This is not a race to say "oh hey we did it first cool" and move on, we ARE pushing the limits of this engine but we can not disclose any information until it is published. It a cycle that you guys need to understand.I nor anyone from 034 said that we would not share the information...it will come like it has come in the past.
034 Motorsport's policy is pretty simple:
* Develop a product
* test said product
* record all testing data
* push product to its limit
* If product breaks then re-engineer product
* If product is fine after being pushed to its limit then package it and sell to the community *WHILE providing the data*.

Did you know that the 3.2 VR6 motor has been around for close to 8 years and the first set of aftermarket valves made for the 3.2 are in THIS motor?
It is a known fact that Volkswagen/Audi is about 10 years behind platform wise on the tuning scene.There are certain realities that some people need to face with respect to this community.
See my post above.
We have always helped out the VW community.No one can ever fault either Javad or myself of that.









I retract everything negative that i said. THIS is the post that needed to be posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

I think my next turbo 6 is gonna be an S54.


----------



## vrdubn995 (Jan 13, 2006)

its already published!


----------



## vrdubn995 (Jan 13, 2006)

807.11 whp


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
We would have to compare weight and 1/4 mile times if you want a true comparison... and Billy T is winning so far

Forget about me... BK made 820ish with a 4202 on a 12V. But we are about to put ours back on the dyno with Q16, so who knows what it will make... shooting for 800, whatever it takes.
As for being disapppointed with these numbers, not so much with Issam or his project or how it was put together... I just want to see this combo make bigger numbers... It's like the VR dream combo.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 2:13 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Now as for handling the power, one major advantage the 4G63 has over anything in our little community is that we have firms like Buscher and AMS that are constantly doing the footwork for there community.This is not a race to say "oh hey we did it first cool" and move on, we ARE pushing the limits of this engine but we can not disclose any information until it is published. It a cycle that you guys need to understand.I nor anyone from 034 said that we would not share the information...it will come like it has come in the past.
034 Motorsport's policy is pretty simple:
* Develop a product
* test said product
* record all testing data
* push product to its limit
* If product breaks then re-engineer product
* If product is fine after being pushed to its limit then package it and sell to the community *WHILE providing the data*.
Did you know that the 3.2 VR6 motor has been around for close to 8 years and the first set of aftermarket valves made for the 3.2 are in THIS motor?
It is a known fact that Volkswagen/Audi is about 10 years behind platform wise on the tuning scene.There are certain realities that some people need to face with respect to this community.


Im glad you guys are doing your research and development. You guys are definitely kicking @$$ and innovating for the VW community. I think whats lacking in the VW world are "real" exhaust manifolds and "real" built heads. We don't really have options or proven parts/setups besides the few that have traveled that road. Only a few companies do either of those and those two things make a huge difference in a setup. Everything has to be a custom built product which means $$$. 
Furthermore, we need 75mm and 81mm to make 800whp when everyone else is at 1000+whp. 12v heads suck. But 24v heads should be able to make more especially at 3plus Liters


_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 2:29 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Forget about me... BK made 820ish with a 4202 on a 12V

We know that but someone had brought you into this thread


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

Any info on what specifically happened to the crank / bottom end? 
It may be worth it to try a 2.8L crank.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saltlake20v* »_Any info on what specifically happened to the crank / bottom end? 
It may be worth it to try a 2.8L crank. 

That is the 2.8L Crank Pete.


----------



## TheShosk (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Comparing what was done with this motor with what Evo's or Eclipse's or Supra's can do is completely irrelevant.


_Quote, originally posted by *BUSCHURRACING.com* »_
By 1998 we outgrew what my house could handle...

Thats a quote from Buschur's about us web page. They have been tuning the 4G63 motor now for over 10+ years.


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

ahhh, for some reason I thought this motor was a 3.2L. Ohh well, scratch that idea. 
Billet crank?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
I retract everything negative that i said. THIS is the post that needed to be posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is why also if I build or plan on modifiying an engine.ITs a vw one.
All my friends have all those other jdm cars.
The 2 best motor platforms IMO is enything VAG related and chevy v8 platforms.
DSM is huge trash.Specially enything 1g 2g 4g63.
DSM are the hugest pieces of **** alive.They run maybe properlly 3 or 4 times a year.And then missfire and bend cams and valves all the time do to its poor timing system.
not only that,the 4g63 is so stupid,it has vacuum hoses everywhere.Such a garbage motor.

DSM SUCKS.
DUMB STUPID MITSUBISHI.



_Modified by mcdub at 2:08 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
DSM is huge trash.

Note to self: Never take PCP.
Carry on


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*

i dont like dsm at all.But its like comparing a 2.0 8v to a 350 chevy motor.
Give issam another 6 months and you'll all be amazed.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

exactly comparing the power output of a 4 cylinder to a vr6 output is insane!


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I think my next turbo 6 is gonna be an S54.











Mine too.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (nairmac)*

VIDEO
http://www.eurotuner.com/video....html


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_VIDEO
http://www.eurotuner.com/video....html

Nice!


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Damn that thing sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkozink (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Love the wide body. What wheels & tires are you running in the video? Do you know the wheel offsets?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mkozink)*

The car is the "Unofficial" Winner of the Eurotuner GP IMHO. Pretty damn good what it can do even despite not running 100%: 
1) Best dyno 
2) 2nd best on the track using a GT3582R

3) Fastest Audi/VW on the track using a GT3582R 
4) I'm pretty confident it would fare well in the 1/8 mile too, even with a smaller turbo
Just got the Eurotuner today


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
2) 2nd best on the track using a GT3582R 

That was with the crank issues....which we can thank Spec for








And then there was the rod issues....
Will post about this later.Now is not the time.
Enjoy the video


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

so the 45R was on for the dyno and the 3582 for the track?


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_so the 45R was on for the dyno and the 3582 for the track?

yes


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That was with the crank issues....which we can thank Spec for









And then there was the rod issues....
Will post about this later.Now is not the time.
Enjoy the video









This is what i'm waiting to hear about. Did you guys use a different crank? Modify the stock one? Or just used the stock one?
What was wrong with the rods, didn't hear about that problem.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re:*

What happened with the crank? Obviously it didnt stand up but any insight as to the cause? Interesting they allowed a turbo (size) change from one event to another, whats to keep shops from just swapping motors for different events? Or even having multiple motors for issues like what occured? 
Would def like to see more come of this effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_What happened with the crank? Obviously it didnt stand up but any insight as to the cause?

i dont know anything about Isaam's motor, but i have heard of crappy aftermarket clutches causing crank problems due to inconsistent load leverage.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
...which we can thank Spec for











_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i dont know anything about Isaam's motor, but i have heard of crappy aftermarket clutches causing crank problems due to inconsistent load leverage.


The math makes sense now.







Im not so quick it would seem.









_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Will post about this later.Now is not the time.


Patiently waiting.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Patiently waiting.









In a nut shell..
You want an OEM replacement clutch that will handle 500whp AND be backed up if there is an issue then go with South Bend.The guys @ Southbend are great.
If you want a clutch that will handle 700+whp then Tilton or similar twin/triple disc set ups.We are now testing Audi 4-cylinder set ups with 01E gearboxes.I will report back how it is when I test them. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

south bend does back their stuff up and they put out a good product i know a few guys running their clutches that have killed other brands of clutches and the south bends have given them no problem. and tilton clutches are when your not playing around anymore


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
This is why also if I build or plan on modifiying an engine.ITs a vw one.
All my friends have all those other jdm cars.
The 2 best motor platforms IMO is enything VAG related and chevy v8 platforms.
DSM is huge trash.Specially enything 1g 2g 4g63.
DSM are the hugest pieces of **** alive.They run maybe properlly 3 or 4 times a year.And then missfire and bend cams and valves all the time do to its poor timing system.
not only that,the 4g63 is so stupid,it has vacuum hoses everywhere.Such a garbage motor.

DSM SUCKS.
DUMB STUPID MITSUBISHI.
_Modified by mcdub at 2:08 PM 12-13-2008_
I dont know about all that.. because theres are alot of 1g dsm's out there putting down serrious awdhp and holding up strong. There are a few 2gs out there too but not as strong as the 1g croud, I dislike dsm's even though i still drive one. But its going to take alot for me to even try and compare the power diff between a fully built vw/audi and a dsm. As stated above vw's main problem is access to parts and builders. One of the fastest vw's out there is a 7sec tube chassis car and its not even a vr then look at shep 7sec thats almost a full body car, when he was runnin 8's that was a full bodied car. Everyones quick to say " oh line a r32 up against an evo or an sti and see what happens" and the blue monday proved that the r32 got its ass blown out. It did do good with the handling but the power to weight ratio in factory vw's imo suck. For some reason I just dont see why it takes soo much to build power on a vw 6cyl vs any other 6cyl out there. 


_Modified by Wishing on a Vr at 4:40 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_For some reason I just dont see why it takes soo much to build power on a vw 6cyl vs any other 6cyl out there.

You answered your own question.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_*stated above vw's main problem is access to parts*

Please lets not turn this into a Evo/other JDM vs VW thread.If I could fit an Evolution gearbox into a VW I would but I cant. VW's make fabulous engines,it is the drivetrain that leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You answered your own question.

Please lets not turn this into a Evo/other JDM vs VW thread.If I could fit an Evolution gearbox into a VW I would but I cant. VW's make fabulous engines,it is the drivetrain that leaves alot to be desired.

For FWD the Volvo 850R box that handle 1000hp Volvos here in sweden have been a good convertion for vw 1.8T .
This will be my next box when i have blown my spare 02M


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I want to hear more on the car! Is it up and running again or is it undergoing more major surgery?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (apavlov)*

so how much of the origional audi suspension is still left on the car? not meaning rubber bushings and such, but just wondering if the chassis was left un-modified or if custom pieces were fabbed to get the car to handle so well


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

That sounds awesome - I want to hear it wide open. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For FWD the Volvo 850R box that handle 1000hp Volvos here in sweden have been a good convertion for vw 1.8T.

Pics of a conversion of the gearbox Fred? I have been looking @ the M56 unit.

_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_so how much of the origional audi suspension is still left on the car? not meaning rubber bushings and such, but just wondering if the chassis was left un-modified or if custom pieces were fabbed to get the car to handle so well









Suspension is pretty much "stock" except for the components from Stasis and Density line rubber through out.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Suspension is pretty much "stock" except for the components from Stasis and Density line rubber through out.

the "density line" being the 034 replacements?
looking into a b5 for my new daily...


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Please lets not turn this into a Evo/other JDM vs VW thread.If I could fit an Evolution gearbox into a VW I would but I cant. VW's make fabulous engines,it is the drivetrain that leaves alot to be desired.
 Nah i'm not trying to turn this into a jdm vs euro thread, its just that some of people try to make it seem as if vw's are the fastest and best cars out there and their not. The jdm scene is just fad/trend same with the euro scene. Im just a car enthusiast in general. IMO I think that setup from what you've listed in the build is good for over 1000hp, as for how long it would last who knows. Maybe under better conditions and some test and tune action.


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_If I could fit an Evolution gearbox into a VW I would but I cant. VW's make fabulous engines,it is the drivetrain that leaves alot to be desired.

Why not start building dog box gear setups?
I just got the issue tonight and was very upset.......I wanted to see some drag event numbers. You must fix it and get Mike Hood to make a pass or 10 in it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traction* »_Why not start building dog box gear setups?

For who to buy?
There are certain realities that companies have to come to grips with when relating to the North American VAG community.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

I really respect this project and forget about that people that talk like 800 plus WHP come inside a Corn Flakes box. I saw the car last Water Fest and in the next I and to other friends, expect to send my car over the ocean to race some US & Canadian good competitors.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

You guys better submit this to Sport Compact Car's USCC next year! I love to see the Euros whoopin up on the "established" Asian stuff (like that A4 from the 2007 competition). Finally somebody is actually putting some time into these platforms.
I missed the last USCC issue and can't find it anywhere..


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*

ppg will make custom dogbox for any tranny cost alot especialy with a 5 order minimum, if i had alot of money i would the 5 sets done to start putting VW among the fastest out there, will do it anyway in 2009 but might be harder.. gotta love a challenge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Pics of a conversion of the gearbox Fred? I have been looking @ the M56 unit.

Suspension is pretty much "stock" except for the components from Stasis and Density line rubber through out.

http://www.ttr-racing.com/a3/index.htm
check the pics of the A3 2002-2004
More pics http://www.ttr-racing.com/a3/i...x.htm


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
For who to buy?
There are certain realities that companies have to come to grips with when relating to the North American VAG community.

if you build it, they will come...
theoretically speaking.








most other communities, that theory would work....but you're right, in NA VAG community it probably never would...


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
if you build it, they will come...
theoretically speaking.








most other communities, that theory would work....but you're right, in NA VAG community it probably never would...

I disagree, the Wizard himself complained about the trans issues multiple times in this thread stating the 01e is the only good trans built by Audi/VW, I would say if people had the option of a faster shifting nearly bullet proof trans with longer gears people would buy it. Look at the value of a 90's dsm and see how many are running a trans worth twice as much as the cars value......
I have an Audi A4 with an 01a and don't want to swich to the 6 speed 01e when I finish my build, I personally would buy a dogbox trans which is the main reason why I asked.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traction* »_I personally would buy a dogbox trans which is the main reason why I asked. 

I thought you were referring to a 02J/02A gearbox.My bad!
There is allready a dogbox for the 01"X" longitudinal gearboxes but they are insanely expensive.Budget for over $10,000US for one.


----------



## traction (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

That's too bad, I was hoping for a price closer to the dsm dogbox.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (traction)*

group buy


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Haha I started a revolution..VW's shall have dogboxes lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now we just need to figure out who will give up a spare trans and someone with lots of funds..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_Haha I started a revolution..VW's shall have dogboxes lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now we just need to figure out who will give up a spare trans and someone with lots of funds..









you mean like the Quaife or SQS ones that have been around for years?


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_You guys better submit this to Sport Compact Car's USCC next year! I love to see the Euros whoopin up on the "established" Asian stuff (like that A4 from the 2007 competition). Finally somebody is actually putting some time into these platforms.
I missed the last USCC issue and can't find it anywhere..









I heard that _Sport Compact Car_ got the axe...








http://www.autoblog.com/2008/1...f-115/


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

i just found out my buddy bought the old vrt from this car...that is gonna be fuuun!!
bump for some new pics of this beast


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

still working towards 1000awhp?


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
I heard that _Sport Compact Car_ got the axe...








http://www.autoblog.com/2008/1...f-115/









Dude, that SUCKS!








They were basically the only Asian-ish magazine that I would actually read without feeling like I was getting dumber or morally deficient (half, or more so, naked women everywhere for no obvious reason. The kids buy it, though). I think I'm gonna cry...
I wonder how much the final issue will be worth in a few years.








Probably nothing...


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*


----------



## blackgti3510 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

dont u think u could have gone a lil bit bigger?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (blackgti3510)*

Bumpin' my dream setup from the dead.......
Unfortunately, B5 S4s with blown motors are still hard to find........


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

has this car done a fast lap with out any major issues yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_has this car done a fast lap with out any major issues yet?

Done a whole bunch....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Issam Abed)*

Recent update - Enjoy the vids.
743whp Pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71knc5xQ2Vg&NR=1
and Javad testing the Launch control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds ****ing nice..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:06 AM 9-14-2009_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 9:08 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

ahh poop the track videos have disabled sound


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i hear it just fine


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Recent update - Enjoy the vids.
743whp Pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71knc5xQ2Vg&NR=1
and Javad testing the Launch control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i hear it just fine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel
you must be immortal because it says it's disabled right on the page...


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Donuts are fun.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated







Awesome car. saw it in person a while back along with the graveyard of parts its left behind....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Recent update - Enjoy the vids.
743whp Pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71knc5xQ2Vg&NR=1
and Javad testing the Launch control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page

wow!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Craige-O)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page 
new video i spotted!!!!

holy **** it sounds insane!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (L.I. Dan)*

Well the results of the ETGP2009 are now public.
Please go and purchase the FEB2010 magazine to support all the parties involved.
Moderator update the thread title
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

24v vr6 rocks...







this must be highest numbers seen on a vr6.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_24v vr6 rocks...







this must be highest numbers seen on a vr6.

It is...in North America at least? 
PHASE III coming up for next season.No more 6 cylinder love....think 5 cylinder or 4
hmmmm


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

i think in the world..i dont trust the numbers from ame-tuning in germany..

4-5 cyl....you will lose torque my friend


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_
4-5 cyl....you will lose torque my friend










I am sure Christian will survive


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Inline 5 cyl Audi 2.2T bored out to 2.5, is that whats gonna happen?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

maybe the new inline 5..new tt-rs engine should be a very nice and strong engine..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Inline 5 cyl Audi 2.2T bored out to 2.5, is that whats gonna happen?









Probably my original plan of a 2.2L 20V,initially what I bought the chassis for but financial constraints at the time did not permit it.
Javad has done all he could to prove how stout of a motor the VR6 is.ETGP2009 was won by this beast so time to mix things up a little.
Do the 2.2 20V, see how it performs and then move on again...
Who knows though, I am really loving the Rabbit motors.So tame yet so wild.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I don't know about 2.2 20V's, but I can tell you 2.1 20V's make a ton of torque, and quite a bit of whp too.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

yes do the 2.5
do all sorts of weird lambo stuff to it


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it 900+ awd or fwd?
just curious, doen't really mather.. numbers are sick anyway!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_Is it 900+ awd or fwd?
just curious, doen't really mather.. numbers are sick anyway!









i'd assume AWD, since they can not easily make that car FWD or RWD.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

and Congrats to Isaam and everyone involved.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

i want to see vids! the teaser on 034's website has me so anxious to see full video coverage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_and Congrats to Issam and everyone involved.

Thanks Scott.Javad really out did himself this time around....blowing away a cayman S was not an easy task.
Well enjoy the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOoLpjwq3C4


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

awesome


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

More info on the cams used in this motor. These are the Techtonics 268/264 for R32 motor? Just off the shelf?
You know why I am askin....thanks Issam...Congratulations to you and 034.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

This is bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great job to all involved







VR6 FTW!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_More info on the cams used in this motor. These are the Techtonics 268/264 for R32 motor? Just off the shelf?
You know why I am askin....thanks Issam...Congratulations to you and 034.

yes sir!
let me know if you want to move forward with a set









_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_This is bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great job to all involved







VR6 FTW!

20V never loses


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Thanks Scott.Javad really out did himself this time around....blowing away a cayman S was not an easy task.
Well enjoy the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOoLpjwq3C4

wat do I have to do to get a video without the music and full onboard of that track part....








is your shop done yet you never ever get back to me enymore you jerk


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
20V never loses









agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see what is in store next for this car. A 2.2 20v 4cyl. would be really cool. Once again awesome job to all involved


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Nice numbers


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_Nice numbers

Joel coming from you that means alot.
Thanks so much for setting the ground for alot of people in the scene. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Nice work guys, very innovative car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Thanks Scott.Javad really out did himself this time around....blowing away a cayman S was not an easy task.
Well enjoy the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOoLpjwq3C4

Beating a 420whp street car with a 550/800whp AWD fully prepped race car is not an easy task?
Everybody go sell your 1400whp Supra or Skyline.....
Can I face-palm now?










_Modified by carbide01 at 8:38 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (carbide01)*


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_









x2. And for all the people commenting about the Evos etc.... the Evos are running 9 flat on 600whp - for the mathematically impaired, thats 200whp less than the car running 10.7.......


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
x2. And for all the people commenting about the Evos etc.... the Evos are running 9 flat on 600whp - for the mathematically impaired, thats 200whp less than the car running 10.7.......









i hope u know next to no1 in here cares, they since they are 2 completely different cars and motors...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
the Evos are running 9 flat on 600whp - for the mathematically impaired, thats 200whp less than the car running 10.7.......

That is great! This is not a drag car and it most certainly is not an EVO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Beating a 420whp street car with a 550/800whp AWD fully prepped race car is not an easy task?
Everybody go sell your 1400whp Supra or Skyline..... 

Someone sounds bitter because a BMW lost?
WHO TOLD THEM TO BRING A 420WHP CAR WHEN LAST YEAR THE A4 WAS CRANKING OUT 807WHP!? 
*THE COMPETITION KNEW WHAT THE CAR WAS PUTTING DOWN SO WHY COME UNPREPARED?*

_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Can I face-palm now?









Please,make it count when you do it.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
That is great! This is not a drag car and it most certainly is not an EVO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Someone sounds bitter because a BMW lost?
WHO TOLD THEM TO BRING A 420WHP CAR WHEN LAST YEAR THE A4 WAS CRANKING OUT 807WHP!? 
*THE COMPETITION KNEW WHAT THE CAR WAS PUTTING DOWN SO WHY COME UNPREPARED?*

Please,make it count when you do it.









I couldn't care less that the BMW lost. That is not the point. Your statements on the Porsche and the Supra/Skyline are what I was commenting on. Reading comprehension FTW.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
I couldn't care less that the BMW lost. That is not the point. Your statements on the Porsche and the Supra/Skyline are what I was commenting on. Reading comprehension FTW.


your just bitching because your jealous. the cars fast, its got a lot of hp, and the builders seem happy. you think they really give a **** what you have to say to bash their car/engine?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
your just bitching because your jealous. the cars fast, its got a lot of hp, and the builders seem happy. you think they really give a **** what you have to say to bash their car/engine?


Not really jealous, I'd give that car a run for its money in my stock longblock TT LS2 C6. Regardless, the HP #s are sick - but it still ran a 10.7. I just don't get how people can claim "Sell your Supra/Skyline" and brag about beating a STREET car that is massively down on power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (carbide01)*

Wow........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Not really jealous, I'd give that car a run for its money in my stock longblock TT LS2 C6. Regardless, the HP #s are sick - but it still ran a 10.7. I just don't get how people can claim "Sell your Supra/Skyline" and brag about beating a STREET car that is massively down on power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


well, since you see supra/skylines running 9s all day, i wouldnt feel too specialy running 9s in mine, id be just another fast supra.
now having a 900whp a4 would be something id enjoy. maybe it didnt go as fast as the supras but the car looks like its more made for racing rather then dragging, plus u dont see it EVERYTIME you go to the track. everytime i go its supras, evos, or old colts with 4g63 swaps....and the evo's blow up everytime


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ u dont see it EVERYTIME you go to the track


True. But again, that is not what was brought up.....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (carbide01)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Not really jealous 
Just slightly....

_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
I'd give that car a run for its money in my stock longblock TT LS2 C6. Regardless

And I would give your C6 a run for its money with my Hayabusa... whats your point?

_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
I couldn't care less that the BMW lost. That is not the point. Your statements on the Porsche and the Supra/Skyline are what I was commenting on. Reading comprehension FTW.

Show me one VAG tuner previous to this that did the following:
1. Figured out how to mount a VR6 longitudinally
2. MATE it to a 4WD gearbox
3. Break over 1000hp AND DOCUMENT it from a VR6
4. Create the first EVER "inline-6 turbo" Audi
If you can find one that did any of those 4 points then I can understand where you are coming from otherwise you are becoming more and more a troll everyday. The "sell your skyline and supra" comment was a sarcastic joke which became a reality. Before this if you wanted a 6 cylinder 4WD VAG car you either had a Porsche 997, an R32 turbo or importing an uber rare Syncro MKIII. All of these are $20,000+ USD...
The entire VR6 swap could be had for $15,000 USD and thats from start to finish with all the bells and whsitles and S4 owners do not need a $28,000USD GT kit to do it.
Thanks to this there are now over 35 people in the process / completeing VR6 swaps into all B chassis's around the globe. How many trends did you start bud? Here and on the N54 forums? Thought so....

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_you think they really give a **** what you have to say to bash their car/engine?


From this post forward I wont be able to see what he has to say so I dont care if he bashes or not.As stated before in the past and I will state it again. There is always someone that is going to find flaw in what you post....be it some tool from nowhere or some rich kid who uses daddy's money to buy what he wants.
Rich thanks so much for firevortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
And for all the people commenting about the Evos etc.... the Evos are running 9 flat on 600whp - for the mathematically impaired, thats 200whp less than the car running 10.7.......









I don't thnik that the Evos that run 9s have only 600 whp but if that's the case I would really want to know how they do it...


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Just slightly....
And I would give your C6 a run for its money with my Hayabusa... whats your point?
Show me one VAG tuner previous to this that did the following:
1. Figured out how to mount a VR6 longitudinally
2. MATE it to a 4WD gearbox
3. Break over 1000hp AND DOCUMENT it from a VR6
4. Create the first EVER "inline-6 turbo" Audi
If you can find one that did any of those 4 points then I can understand where you are coming from otherwise you are becoming more and more a troll everyday. The "sell your skyline and supra" comment was a sarcastic joke which became a reality. Before this if you wanted a 6 cylinder 4WD VAG car you either had a Porsche 997, an R32 turbo or importing an uber rare Syncro MKIII. All of these are $20,000+ USD...
The entire VR6 swap could be had for $15,000 USD and thats from start to finish with all the bells and whsitles and S4 owners do not need a $28,000USD GT kit to do it.
Thanks to this there are now over 35 people in the process / completeing VR6 swaps into all B chassis's around the globe. How many trends did you start bud? Here and on the N54 forums? Thought so....

From this post forward I wont be able to see what he has to say so I dont care if he bashes or not.As stated before in the past and I will state it again. There is always someone that is going to find flaw in what you post....be it some tool from nowhere or some rich kid who uses daddy's money to buy what he wants.
Rich thanks so much for firevortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

$28,000 GT kit? Are you high?
Again, I didnt say 8xxwhp wasnt an accomplishment, etc etc. I made light of the fact that youre BRAGGING about beating a low 400whp car. 
Again, reading > you.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (S3.2)*

weight & torque


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Guys,
Can we all just get along here???? I think I've been in this thread before asking you guys to all 'play nice'. I'm not calling out any individuals, you know who you are. 
But soon I'll start cleaning up all posts out of this thread...or lock it. So, please...commenting and making a legit point are fine and dandy, but there is a fine line between arguing on the internet and having a legit discussion. Please know where the line is, and if you aren't sure than don't post. 
Thanks guys,


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

excellent job guys :vrfanboi:
if they'd won it in a school bus, it would be my turbo bike is faster than your bus


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i think the next motor should be a Merlin v12








Turbo that bad boy.
But i dont think it'll turn that good around the track.


----------



## gsx750r93 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

lol just drive how it sits. Its already got wheels


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Rich thanks so much for firevortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *gsx750r93* »_lol just drive how it sits. Its already got wheels












_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:37 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

issam....you need to add some new pics..


----------



## gsx750r93 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Isaam, If you don't mind sharing for a future reference for people. Is there anything that you would have done differently motor wise that's realistic? I'm assuming not because 1100bhp is a huge accomplishment and not really sure what could have been done different.
Superb work Isaam,
Now post more pics!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (gsx750r93)*

This is an amazing vehicle, love the vids








I've been waiting a while to see so many, some how I completely lost this thread.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Carbide, it looked like a non prepped track and they were on street tires. It also looked like the car was bogging pretty bad out of the hole. I think at a better track with better tires that time is going to come down quite a bit. Also beating a Cayman S on the road course is going to be a little bit tougher since the Cayman handles like a dream and the B5 is a nose heavy understeering pig. But 034 seems to have worked out a lot of the issues with the handling and obviously the added power helps a ton. 
What power levels was the 35R pushing on the road course?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

it would be nice to start seein more of these


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
I don't thnik that the Evos that run 9s have only 600 whp but if that's the case I would really want to know how they do it...









it actually is true, there are handfuls, mostly measured on a mustang dyno though, and we are speaking HIGH 9's (and yes this is even with interiors, vwjeff's evo9 would be case n point)
We must understand, weight, drivetrain, gearing, and traction all weigh heavily on acceleration for 1/4mile times. Only because it ran a 10.7 does not mean that is the fastest it can run. I'm sure this vehicle is capable of running faster times.
I know someone who has a 2000 civic hatch, runs 10 flat on pump gas with 1.8liters (850whp) and its FWD!!! does that mean its so much better than this A4? (you must be retarded if you think so)
Vehicle comparison is becoming more and more of my pet peave. This type of comparison is the same difference when ****ers want to compare every ultra performance vehicle to the ZR1. 
I'm surprised no body mentioned that 4g's have made 1000whp with only 2.0liters too while the VR needs 2.9








To each there own, this audi is amazing in its own state, its originality and stout engineering make it superior to other vehicles even it they are quicker or more powerful. There will always be something faster.... and more powerful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You play the "well so and so is faster" game, and in the end, you will all get spanked by the turbo domestic 10.5" tire guys running 6's and driving the actual car coast to coast between events. 
In the end, we're just screwing around compared to those guys. All that matters is that you have fun doing it. 
I don't think that drag time means much, that "strip" and "tire" situation is pitiful. What it does mean is that car could go out at a red light and basically run 10's on street tires, which is more then most people can say








A big congrats goes out to 034.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well said pete,
i love this car and all the hard work put into it, 
hats off to you getleman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Carbide, it looked like a non prepped track and they were on street tires. It also looked like the car was bogging pretty bad out of the hole. I think at a better track with better tires that time is going to come down quite a bit. Also beating a Cayman S on the road course is going to be a little bit tougher since the Cayman handles like a dream and the B5 is a nose heavy understeering pig. But 034 seems to have worked out a lot of the issues with the handling and obviously the added power helps a ton. 
What power levels was the 35R pushing on the road course?

Agree to disagree


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
it actually is true, there are handfuls, mostly measured on a mustang dyno though, and we are speaking HIGH 9's (and yes this is even with interiors, vwjeff's evo9 would be case n point)
We must understand, weight, drivetrain, gearing, and traction all weigh heavily on acceleration for 1/4mile times. Only because it ran a 10.7 does not mean that is the fastest it can run. I'm sure this vehicle is capable of running faster times.
I know someone who has a 2000 civic hatch, runs 10 flat on pump gas with 1.8liters (850whp) and its FWD!!! does that mean its so much better than this A4? (you must be retarded if you think so)
Vehicle comparison is becoming more and more of my pet peave. This type of comparison is the same difference when ****ers want to compare every ultra performance vehicle to the ZR1. 
I'm surprised no body mentioned that 4g's have made 1000whp with only 2.0liters too while the VR needs 2.9








To each there own, this audi is amazing in its own state, its originality and stout engineering make it superior to other vehicles even it they are quicker or more powerful. There will always be something faster.... and more powerful.









Here's a car from the SAME company:
http://www.dragtimes.com/Audi-....html
with a lesser motor doing better on the 1/4 mile.
I don't think it's weight since from the video I saw the VR6-A4 with a striped interior and I surely don't thing there exists some secret recipe that the EVOs have that make them go 9s so it must be something else...
As far as drivetrain is concerned I'm impressed that the OEM one holds so much power with success as the EVOs have 5 stages for strengthening and still break parts.
Traction, they are all 4 wheel drive unless the VR6-A4 had crappy street tires and was spinning.
As for the 4gs making 1000 whp we have several of them here in Greece and I see that they break parts. On the last Dyno shoot one cut the flywheel bolts as they are only six on the Evos. That makes them dyno queens to me. I think that a VR being 2.9 lt and using less boost should be a lot more reliable.
There is no reason to compare different brands and that takes us off topic.
Other than that I must say I love this car and the work done to it.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

best statement i've seen on here in a while.....cause its the truth


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6 Turbo - PHASE II (Issam Abed)*

this is strange, i thought someone said 1.8Ts never loose


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

i got 1 of these i, gettin ready to throw ina hyundai sonata


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MellowDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MellowDub* »_i got 1 of these i, gettin ready to throw ina hyundai sonata


id like to see how long it take till your Hyundai folds itself in half with this much balls in it
haha
these sick Longitudinal Vr setups are what keep me working on my project









thanks for the eye candy Issam!
you rule man, keep up the amazing work


----------



## onet (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_2. MATE it to a 4WD gearbox

Are you not using oem vr5 passat parts?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_









LMFAO. 

RWD?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You play the "well so and so is faster" game, and in the end, you will all get spanked by the turbo domestic 10.5" tire guys running 6's and driving the actual car coast to coast between events. 

A big congrats goes out to 034. 

10.5 outlaw class







dominated by turbo mustangs.
Nice to see someone else knows WATS UP.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
10.5 outlaw class







dominated by turbo mustangs.
Nice to see someone else knows WATS UP.

basically... goes hand in hand with the saying 'no replacement for displacement'. 
We force induce small displacement motors to keep up with the high hp 3-500+ci V8's, but what happens when you force induce the V8's....OH SHIZZZZ


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

for all the people saying that the 10.7 1320 time is slow for a 900awhp car on STREET TIRES... you're ridiculous. if it had drag radials, just like the evos and stis that run 9's, it too would run low 9's and 8's. 

a car that runs 10s on any tire is fast, let alone street tires!!! 
as the F body crew would say, throw some mickey's on that B









as far as the evo topic goes in this thread, is there any love for the STIs??? Sti's are more euro... and sound wayyy better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_Sti's are more euro 

I want in on whatever you and Issam are smoking.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*

COngrats guys. I'm floored by the work you guys do. Equally impressive 1/4 times for a road car. Huge top end trap = shows you the car's ability to lay the power down.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thanks for the support everyone.Really appreciate it.
I am contemplating starting a new thread with the new motor when that starts rather than continuing this thread.


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
...There is no reason to compare different brands and that takes us off topic.


Yeah, just ignore the elephant in the room.
Lets just put this car on a friggin pedestal and worship its "engineering" 
from afar.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (NORDLAND)*

my wife ran out of gas in a blizzard in her mustang last month








MODOT must of put enough gas in her car to get to work the next day cause she sure didn't get any on the way there








now i can go make fun of the 9 sec trailer queens since they're not in the 6


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_my wife ran out of gas in a blizzard in her mustang last month








MODOT must of put enough gas in her car to get to work the next day cause she sure didn't get any on the way there








now i can go make fun of the 9 sec trailer queens since they're not in the 6

Is her Mustang that 2.3 turbo making 900 horse, running deep in 
the 9's and using the same coils that 034 sells?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
basically... goes hand in hand with the saying 'no replacement for displacement'. 
We force induce small displacement motors to keep up with the high hp 3-500+ci V8's, but what happens when you force induce the V8's....OH SHIZZZZ
















shifting with the wheels in the air




































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jArqhYnN7to
This one has a smallblock in it too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpQrSA8mppw
I love after the final shift,emediate reaction is to put hand up for the shoot and pull cause it happens all so quick.


_Modified by mcdub at 4:34 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (NORDLAND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORDLAND* »_
Yeah, just ignore the elephant in the room.


that you dont know those cars have a weak first gear & he tuned around it so the car wouldn't break ?
or that issaam is an ******* ?
or that he doesn't use launch controller ?
or that he resells stuff as his own ?
hogging ALL the hate to himself


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Vortex is just a big ball of hate. Move along people...


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

I would love too see peoples facial reactions meeting Issam in real life.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
shifting with the wheels in the air




































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jArqhYnN7to
This one has a smallblock in it too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpQrSA8mppw
I love after the final shift,emediate reaction is to put hand up for the shoot and pull cause it happens all so quick.

_Modified by mcdub at 4:34 PM 2-6-2010_

Aaah yes you must be talking about those big displacement RWD cars that you do 60mph on the street since you only get wheelspin if you press the gas pedal any more and you drive them fast for a few seconds on the race track with glue on the tarmac and slicks, a helmet, neck support and a parachute... once in every 3 months.
Not interested...
I'm talking about a 4wd Audi that does 10 sec on the street 24 7.
And you can drive with your pijamas.
BTW our S3 does 10.4 with 800Hp and full interior and amenities:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4744157
It does that with clima on and the radio


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
1. that you dont know those cars have a weak first gear & he tuned around it so the car wouldn't break ?
2. or that issaam is an ******* ?
3. or that he doesn't use launch controller ?
4. or that he resells stuff as his own ?
5. hogging ALL the hate to himself









Oh jesus....
What does any of this have to do with the topic?No secret that I design components and have others produce it.It is just smart business.As for the rest not really going to bother discussing it...

_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
BTW our S3 does 10.4 with 800Hp and full interior and amenities:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4744157
It does that with clima on and the radio
So proud of your achievements.Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (S3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S3.2* »_
Aaah yes you must be talking about those big displacement RWD cars that you do 60mph on the street since you only get wheelspin if you press the gas pedal any more and you drive them fast for a few seconds on the race track with glue on the tarmac and slicks, a helmet, neck support and a parachute... once in every 3 months.
Not interested...
I'm talking about a 4wd Audi that does 10 sec on the street 24 7.
And you can drive with your pijamas.
BTW our S3 does 10.4 with 800Hp and full interior and amenities:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4744157
It does that with clima on and the radio

Im sorry If I am coming of rude,but from wat you wrote.
You must be clearly retarded,I've replied in your thread with the words "good god".
Dont be upset because domestic is the best and always will be.The only ****ing point I posted that,is because to get all these **** talking kids and idiots "oh evo this evo" why did I post domestic,CAUSE THERE WILL ALWAYS BE SOMETHING FASTER.Thats all.Dont cry about it.
A true car enthusiast will have passion for enything serious.Like myself and others on here.
Over here if you braught your car to race at the track,you too would need a helmet and neck brace,and if you dont,they wont let you have fun with times and numbers like the other boys.
You talk ****,but those guys have more skill time and money put into their cars then 98% of the people on here and including yourself.No question about their reaction times are better then mine and yours.

If you think for a moment that I dont think the car you built,or the one 034 built is not a huge acheivement,your a f()cking MORON.
This was a great thread that went to complete **** from everyones 2 ****ing sense and most of it was wrong.

And the LAST EDIT AND POST I MAKE IN THIS ONE.
The thread was about the car on how special it was,and how it won the challenge.They compeated with cars that right off the bar cost quite allot more then a basic a4 chassis and a vr6.caymen,new m3 etc. 
Point is,one vendor started with a 60k+$ sports car that does 12's stock NA.
Were some took a audi that does like 16/15's who knows,that cost loads less,and put a nice motor,and have a damn good racecar driver to compeat agaisnt such cars as the M and the cayman,and it worked.
034 always makes it work.Proof,they pretty much win it all the time.
And have been in racing for years.Christian can drive,hes gotta get faster at building harness's








mcdub,out.




_Modified by mcdub at 4:23 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

when we gonna see the Audi doing some hard drifting action.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
Im sorry If I am coming of rude,but from wat you wrote.
You must be clearly retarded,I've replied in your thread with the words "good god".
Dont be upset because domestic is the best and always will be.The only ****ing point I posted that,is because to get all these **** talking kids and idiots "oh evo this evo" why did I post domestic,CAUSE THERE WILL ALWAYS BE SOMETHING FASTER.Thats all.Dont cry about it.
A true car enthusiast will have passion for enything serious.Like myself and others on here.
Over here if you braught your car to race at the track,you too would need a helmet and neck brace,and if you dont,they wont let you have fun with times and numbers like the other boys.
You talk ****,but those guys have more skill time and money put into their cars then 98% of the people on here and including yourself.No question about their reaction times are better then mine and yours.

If you think for a moment that I dont think the car you built,or the one 034 built is not a huge acheivement,your a f()cking MORON.
This was a great thread that went to complete **** from everyones 2 ****ing sense and most of it was wrong.

And the LAST EDIT AND POST I MAKE IN THIS ONE.
The thread was about the car on how special it was,and how it won the challenge.They compeated with cars that right off the bar cost quite allot more then a basic a4 chassis and a vr6.caymen,new m3 etc. 
Point is,one vendor started with a 60k+$ sports car that does 12's stock NA.
Were some took a audi that does like 16/15's who knows,that cost loads less,and put a nice motor,and have a damn good racecar driver to compeat agaisnt such cars as the M and the cayman,and it worked.
034 always makes it work.Proof,they pretty much win it all the time.
And have been in racing for years.Christian can drive,hes gotta get faster at building harness's








mcdub,out.
_Modified by mcdub at 4:23 PM 2-7-2010_

Play that back in English, please?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (carbide01)*

EVERYONE S T F U
if you arent here to discuss this car, ask questions about the build, or similar. GTFO.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_EVERYONE S T F U
if you arent here to discuss this car, ask questions about the build, or similar. GTFO.










good call TBT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i hate when decent threads turn into this








GTFO is right


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Too much hate in this thread, you guys all need to relax. Its just the internet.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (GTIMaxx)*

I want one.


----------



## yms (Feb 18, 2011)

Even 12v is capable to create a huge power . (Sorry for my english)
http://www.dragpower.bg/archives/29


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

So cool to hear updates on this car ! Really love it !
Even here in Scandinavia, people has started to put 12V/24V VRTs in Audi 01E cars :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> So cool to hear updates on this car ! Really love it !
> Even here in Scandinavia, people has started to put 12V/24V VRTs in Audi 01E cars :thumbup:


Look what I started....
Sold quite a few kits to the European Crowd. Cant wait to get the 2.5 Rabbit conversion done.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Just a reminder to stay on topic here.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I was very impressed with this awsome build.... I would like to see this car put up some solid
numbers and with propper tires for drag racing i am sure it can.
All this comparing apples to orenges is pointless. Turbo mustangs are fast but keep in mind 
they are purpose built for drag racing.
the Worlds Fastest 4cyl purpose built Drag car is a vw. 6.35 @ 211mph that is a major 
achievement that only the fastest v8 turbo mustangs see. 

keep up the awsome work
:beer::beer:


----------



## Fl1pthat (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Ofishal_MK3 (Sep 11, 2013)

sooooo is this car still in existence? would love to see/hear it run or dyno pulls


----------

